# Soriano al Milan. E' fatta. Nocerino va alla Samp.



## admin (21 Agosto 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è fatta per il passaggio di Soriano al Milan. L'intesa, via telefono. Domani, a Forte dei Marmi, incontro Galliani Ferrero per le firme. Nocerino andrà alla Sampdoria come parziale contropartita.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

Discreto giocatore che può anche andar bene quest'anno, ma se l'anno prossimo torni in Europa serve gente di altra pasta! Comunque bene che se ne vada il buon Noce.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2015)

Ma nocerino prestito o defintivao


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è fatta per il passaggio di Soriano al Milan. L'intesa, via telefono. Domani, a Forte dei Marmi, incontro Galliani Ferrero per le firme. Nocerino andrà alla Sampdoria come parziale contropartita.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Dai Soriano smentiscici


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma nocerino prestito o defintivao



Uguale tanto è in scadenza.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

Il gol del Noce al Trofeo Tim ha conquistato Zenga 
Benvenuto al Gatto Soriano


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2015)

Abbiamo ricominciato con le trattative in stile the truman show a Forte dei Marmi


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è fatta per il passaggio di Soriano al Milan. L'intesa, via telefono. Domani, a Forte dei Marmi, incontro Galliani Ferrero per le firme. Nocerino andrà alla Sampdoria come parziale contropartita.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Nocerino da Zenga


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo ricominciato con le trattative in stile the truman show a Forte dei Marmi



rotfl....il re di Forte dei Marmi


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2015)

Con questo scambio ci rafforziamo ma non tanto. Buon giocatore, giovane che viene da 2 anni buoni ma a me non sembra un fenomeno. Sicuramente Sinisa lo conosce bene. Speriamo non deluda anche se sono scettico.


----------



## Davidinho22 (21 Agosto 2015)

Boh vista così, da nocerino a Soriano è un poco meglio la situazione, certo non ci fa fare il salto di qualità che tanto ci serve a centrocampo ma ormai sono rassegnato e speriamo bene


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Agosto 2015)

Fuori una mezzala che si inserisce, dentro un'altra ma più giovane, più forte e con più prospettiva. Non spariamo su soriano solo per il gusto di farlo. Chiaro che non ci fa fare il salto di qualità, ma per quello abbiamo ancora dieci giorni sperando in un vero top


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è fatta per il passaggio di Soriano al Milan. L'intesa, via telefono. Domani, a Forte dei Marmi, incontro Galliani Ferrero per le firme. Nocerino andrà alla Sampdoria come parziale contropartita.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Vediamo a quanto ammonta la differenza in cash che gli daremo. Tecnicamente comunque ci guadagniamo, è un upgrade. Ma restiamo al solito discorso: non ci cambia la vita. E non era la priorità, al contrario del cc tecnico.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Agosto 2015)

Era meglio tenere nocerino piuttosto che sganciare 10 mln per un cesso a pedali che non ci migliora, altrochè. Acquisto che ci indebolisce


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è fatta per il passaggio di Soriano al Milan. L'intesa, via telefono. Domani, a Forte dei Marmi, incontro Galliani Ferrero per le firme. Nocerino andrà alla Sampdoria come parziale contropartita.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Sarà 10 più prestito di Nocerino con contributo sull'ingaggio secondo me


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma nocerino prestito o defintivao



CAmbia poco tanto è in scadenza 2016.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è fatta per il passaggio di Soriano al Milan. L'intesa, via telefono. Domani, a Forte dei Marmi, incontro Galliani Ferrero per le firme. Nocerino andrà alla Sampdoria come parziale contropartita.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Pff tanto per cambiare mi tocca dire "non sono contenta",va beh voglio fidarmi di Sinisa vediamo.


----------



## devils milano (21 Agosto 2015)

visto perchè il nostro era tranquillo in quel di Forte dei Marmi?altro che Ibra,Witsel e Gundogan... perchè aveva già in mano Soriano !!


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è fatta per il passaggio di Soriano al Milan. L'intesa, via telefono. Domani, a Forte dei Marmi, incontro Galliani Ferrero per le firme. Nocerino andrà alla Sampdoria come parziale contropartita.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



*Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport alla Sampdoria andranno 10 milioni + Nocerino.*


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport alla Sampdoria andranno 10 milioni + Nocerino.*



CVD. Hanno accettato probabilmente il pagamento dilazionato in cambio della contropartita. Nocerino vale 0 spaccato.

Evvai col centrocampi di medioman


----------



## patriots88 (21 Agosto 2015)

Piuttosto che NocerIbra li avrei dato Poli, ma tant'è

Acquisto che non condivido, ma mi fido di Sinisa che l'ha voluto fortemente.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2015)

Tutto come previsto. Il Gattopardo Milan. Cambiare tutto, per non cambiare niente. 
Altro acquisto che avremmo fatto a 0 o con qualche strana formula al risparmio negli anni precedenti. Robetta....


----------



## Hammer (21 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport alla Sampdoria andranno 10 milioni + Nocerino.*



WTF?

Ma se la clausola rescissoria era pari a 10 milioni?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport alla Sampdoria andranno 10 milioni + Nocerino.*



Se sono rimasti 10M per il centrocampista allora meglio uno che apprezza Sinisa. Speriamo che il grande cc arrivi nel 2016, tanto i soldi continueranno ad esserci per motivi già detti e stradetti.


----------



## pablog1585 (21 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> WTF?
> 
> Ma se la clausola rescissoria era pari a 10 milioni?



Se la pagavano tutta subito erano 10 milioni, pagamento dilazionato sono di più


----------



## Aragorn (21 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport alla Sampdoria andranno 10 milioni + Nocerino.*



Ma non si poteva tentare di inserire anche Zapata e Matri ? probabilmente no per un problema di ingaggio. D'altronde quando strapaghi i mediocri i risultati sono questi. Se penso che Muntari guadagnava quasi quanto Marchisio


----------



## Giangy (21 Agosto 2015)

Per ora non mi entusiasma per niente... vedremo sul campo, unica nota positiva è che ci siamo liberati di Nocerino


----------



## Denni90 (21 Agosto 2015)

.
[MENTION=924]Denni90[/MENTION] evita questi post e rispetta le idee altrui


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Fuori una mezzala che si inserisce, dentro un'altra ma più giovane, più forte e con più prospettiva. Non spariamo su soriano solo per il gusto di farlo. Chiaro che non ci fa fare il salto di qualità, ma per quello abbiamo ancora dieci giorni sperando in un vero top



Assolutamente si.
Anche a parità di stoffa il più giovane è meglio.
Poi si sa che Galliani comunque avrà regalato...


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2015)

Il mercato a 360 gradi cit.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport alla Sampdoria andranno 10 milioni + Nocerino.*


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> .



Beh, per accontentare tutti diciamo che è arrivato Sorianinho...


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> -



Ecco concordo in pieno. Lasciamo perdere quanto costa e quanto non costa, ai fatti via Nocerino dentro Soriano, ergo, siamo piu' forti. Fossi stato io avrei risparmiato i 10 milioni e mi sarei tenuto Nocerino, ma se il closing va bene, ci pensa Bee a farci i regalini a Gennaio spero.
L'unica cosa è che già immagino domani dopo le firme.... Mercato chiuso, siamoappostocosi'.....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Per ora non mi entusiasma per niente... vedremo sul campo, unica nota positiva è che ci siamo liberati di Nocerino



Speriamo anche del relativo stipendio.
Mica che glie lo dobbiamo pagare noi anche quello...


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport alla Sampdoria andranno 10 milioni + Nocerino.*



Bene


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Agosto 2015)

Sicuramente Soriano al posto di Nocerino e' un upgrade ma non ci permette di fare il salto di qualita' a centrocampo. Comunque e' stato un altro giocatore fortemente voluto dal mister, quindi affidiamoci a quest'ultimo


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il mercato a 360 gradi cit.



Si sa che Suma è un ca....., zio Fester gli avrà detto di raccontare sta palla dei 360 gradi per non farsi rompere le scatole dei tifosi. Sicuramente con Soriano a breve arriverà la mitica frase "Il mercato è chiuso abbiamo una rosa competitiva". Mi aspettavo l'arrivo del felino verso Giovedi/venerdi di settimana prox facendola passare per una trattativa dura e faticosa, e far passare cosi' zio fester da eroe, la chiusura cosi' immediata mi sorprende non poco.... Non è che adesso va a Parigi a pagare il cartellino di Ibra????
Ah no scusate stavo sognando mi sveglio subito...


----------



## mrsmit (21 Agosto 2015)

mi sta bene che sia arrivato al posto di Nocerino se veramente il budget è quello, ma se abbiamo la possibilità prendiamo il top cc e con ibra abbiamo rivoltato la squadra.


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Speriamo anche del relativo stipendio.
> Mica che glie lo dobbiamo pagare noi anche quello...



Impossibile prende 2 milioni e per dirti Cassano l'hanno preso a 800 mila. Ergo almeno 1,5 glielo dobbiamo pagare noi ovviamente...


----------



## Denni90 (21 Agosto 2015)

mi piacerebbe sapere chi ha cancellato il mio post dove si faceva una considerazione senza offendere nessuna idea... è evidente che le cose che scrvio , qualcunque siano, non sono prese bene...


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> mi sta bene che sia arrivato al posto di Nocerino se veramente il budget è quello, ma se abbiamo la possibilità prendiamo il top cc e con ibra abbiamo rivoltato la squadra.



Si certo con Ibra.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Agosto 2015)

Buon giocatore, conosce Mihajlović e lo saprà sicuramente valorizzare

Mi sento comunque di ringraziare nocerino per quello che ha fatto al Milan, nella stagione che ha fatto con ibra fu strepitoso


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo, benvenuto Roberto di Sassonia.
Ora sforna assist come se non ci fosse un domani.
Nocerino a mai più, non bestemmiare troppo mi raccomando.


----------



## robs91 (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è fatta per il passaggio di Soriano al Milan. L'intesa, via telefono. Domani, a Forte dei Marmi, incontro Galliani Ferrero per le firme. Nocerino andrà alla Sampdoria come parziale contropartita.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Dopo Sassuolo,Frosinone,Bologna e Atalanta siamo la squadra che ha la più alta percentuale di Italiani cessi in rosa.Che mediocrità,altro che ritorno del grande Milan...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Dopo Sassuolo,Frosinone,Bologna e Atalanta siamo la squadra che ha la più alta percentuale di Italiani cessi in rosa.Che mediocrità,altro che ritorno del grande Milan...



Basterebbe comprare due stranieri al posto di due italiani e ... oplà. Il gioco è fatto.
Non dico quali per non annoiare...


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (21 Agosto 2015)

.
[MENTION=1768]WyllyWonka91[/MENTION] queste uscite qui non vanno bene. moderati


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> .



Giusto!!!!
Ma il mercato con Soriano è chiuso.... Piuttosto aspettiamo almeno le prime 3 partite per giudicare, puta caso che faccio 7 punti.....


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> .



Ovvio, chiaro che ora è diversa la faccenda, ci sono ancora 10 giorni di mercato e due nomi in ballo.
Sempre meglio che tirare per le lunghe l'acquisto di Soriano fino a 3 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato, non c'è pezza ora bisogna andare a prendere quei 2.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (21 Agosto 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> .
> [MENTION=1768]WyllyWonka91[/MENTION] queste uscite qui non vanno bene. moderati



Ok avete ragione, qui si esprimono opinioni rispettando quelle degli altri. Qui però http://www.milanworld.net/milan-channel-e-un-mercato-360-gradi-per-il-centrocampo-vt31201-2.html un utente mi ha dato fastifiosamente fel "drogato", allora chiedo gentimente che si moderino anche questi tipi di interventi che tendono a sminuire le opinioni altrui.

Scusate l'OT

EDT detto fatto. Grazie, io ho parlato.in generale, sbagliando, ma l'utente mi ha offeso personalmente e questo non si fa.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (21 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Giusto!!!!
> Ma il mercato con Soriano è chiuso.... Piuttosto aspettiamo almeno le prime 3 partite per giudicare, puta caso che faccio 7 punti.....



Non é chiuso, credimi


----------



## TheZio (21 Agosto 2015)

Io per adesso ripongo la fiducia su ciò che vuole l'allenatore. In questo pre-campionato ha dimostrato, con il gioco e con i fatti, di meritarsi una chance nella scelta dei giocatori. Speriamo che abbia azzeccato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport è fatta per il passaggio di Soriano al Milan. L'intesa, via telefono. Domani, a Forte dei Marmi, incontro Galliani Ferrero per le firme. Nocerino andrà alla Sampdoria come parziale contropartita.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ed il mercato si concluderà qui immagino.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2015)

Io pongo ancora qualche speranza in Ibra o un trequartista più un vice De Jong


----------



## Memories of the Time (21 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed il mercato si concluderà qui immagino.



Beh, è difficile pensare ad una rosa migliore, ad oggi.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport alla Sampdoria andranno 10 milioni + Nocerino.*



pensavo che l'inserimento di nocerino abbassasse un pò la parte cash, ma 10 mln sono un prezzo "umano", mai quanto i 20 di bertolacci.  

che dire, benvenuto lo stesso e speriamo faccia bene, anche se è l'ennesimo clone di bonaventura, abbiamo 3 giocatori identici, boh.


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> pensavo che l'inserimento di nocerino abbassasse un pò la parte cash, ma 10 mln sono un prezzo "umano", mai quanto i 20 di bertolacci.
> 
> che dire, benvenuto lo stesso e speriamo faccia bene, anche se è l'ennesimo clone di bonaventura, abbiamo 3 giocatori identici, boh.



Si è vero, ma mi fido comunque di Sinisa..


----------



## diavolo (21 Agosto 2015)

E quanto chiederà d'ingaggio il nuovo Michael Ballack?


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> E quanto chiederà d'ingaggio il nuovo Michael Ballack?



Penso meno di 2 spero...


----------



## bargnani83 (21 Agosto 2015)

Una cosa e' certa al 21 di agosto sia negli anni buoni che in Quelli brutti il mercato del Milan non si è Mai chiuso.mi sembra evidente che qualcun altro arriverà.poi vedremo se sarà forte o qualche altra mezza pippa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2015)

L'operazione mi strappa un sorriso giusto perché ci liberiamo di quel pacco di Nocerino.


----------



## Devil (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> pensavo che l'inserimento di nocerino abbassasse un pò la parte cash, ma 10 mln sono un prezzo "umano", mai quanto i 20 di bertolacci.
> 
> che dire, benvenuto lo stesso e speriamo faccia bene, anche se è l'ennesimo clone di bonaventura, abbiamo 3 giocatori identici, boh.



Da quello che ho capito il Milan pagherà 5 milioni oggi e 5 milioni il prossimo anno, ma la Samp per un pagamento dilazionato voleva 2 o 3 milioni in più, così Galliani ha offerto Nocerino. Insomma, se non mi sbaglio, per adesso pagheremo 5+il Noce


----------



## Dany20 (21 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport alla Sampdoria andranno 10 milioni + Nocerino.*


Mi aspettavo roba tipo 6-7mln più Noce, ma vabbe.


----------



## Snake (21 Agosto 2015)

fra due anni Soriano sarà nella stessa situazione del Nocerino di oggi, e come lui forse bertocoso


----------



## Devil (21 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Beh, è difficile pensare ad una rosa migliore, ad oggi.



Prendetela con le pinzi eh, ma secondo alcune voci Montolivo avrebbe chiesto la cessione. Se riuscissimo a liberarcene e a sostituirlo con Witsel sarebbe un colpo clamoroso


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Con questo scambio ci rafforziamo ma non tanto. Buon giocatore, giovane che viene da 2 anni buoni ma a me non sembra un fenomeno. Sicuramente Sinisa lo conosce bene. Speriamo non deluda anche se sono scettico.





MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello sport alla Sampdoria andranno 10 milioni + Nocerino.*


Sono d'accordo.Resto scettica perché l'upgrade rispetto a Nocerino c'è (non che ci volesse molto), ma non è quello che ci serviva con urgenza, anzi, mi sembra abbastanza un doppione. Ormai comunque è fatta, perciò benvenuto a lui e gli auguro di smentirci tutti.
P.s. Ho googolato qualche sua foto, visto che non me lo ricordavo benissimo, giusto per capire se perlomeno fosse gradevole ai miei occhi vederlo in campo.  Ma nulla,al di fuori si veste pure da tamarro.


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Prendetela con le pinzi eh, ma secondo alcune voci Montolivo avrebbe chiesto la cessione. Se riuscissimo a liberarcene e a sostituirlo con Witsel sarebbe un colpo clamoroso



Eh magari... Ma onestamente vendiamo Montolivo a 5 milioni (tanto vale penso) e prendiamo Witsel a 30??? La vedo dura..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2015)

Non miglioriamo di una virgola comunque, speriamo possa ancora arrivare un altro centrocampista *regista*.


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

30M per il duo Soriano-Bertolacci. Roba che qualunque DS ti riderebbe in faccia.


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non miglioriamo di una virgola comunque, speriamo possa ancora arrivare un altro centrocampista *regista*.



No bè dai di una virgola almeno miglioriamo....


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Da quello che ho capito il Milan pagherà 5 milioni oggi e 5 milioni il prossimo anno, ma la Samp per un pagamento dilazionato voleva 2 o 3 milioni in più, così Galliani ha offerto Nocerino. Insomma, se non mi sbaglio, per adesso pagheremo 5+il Noce



Bisogna vedere quanto pagheremo d'ingaggio al Noce, l'ultimo anno a spese nostre.
Soriano è del 91, non penso prenderà così tanto.
Come rinforzo se messo al posto di Poli e Nocerino ci sta tutto, bisogna vedere se completeremo la rosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No bè dai di una virgola almeno miglioriamo....


Miglioriamo perché ci liberiamo di Nocerino? Ok ma è come avere la febbre a 40 ed il giorno dopo a 39, sei migliorato ma sempre febbre hai.


----------



## Devil (21 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Eh magari... Ma onestamente vendiamo Montolivo a 5 milioni (tanto vale penso) e prendiamo Witsel a 30??? La vedo dura..



Ne abbiamo offerti 30 per Kovacic, quindi i soldi ci sono. Soriano lo abbiamo pagato 5 milioni (gli altri 5 il prossimo anno se ho capito bene), quindi non andrebbe ad intaccare il "tesoretto". Anche perché oltre a Montolivo verrà venduto anche Matri


----------



## Smarx10 (21 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Prendetela con le pinzi eh, ma secondo alcune voci Montolivo avrebbe chiesto la cessione. Se riuscissimo a liberarcene e a sostituirlo con Witsel sarebbe un colpo clamoroso



Anche io ho sentito cose del genere. E se dovesse partire veramente potrebbe arrivare un vero regista da mettere davanti alla dofesa. E ce ne sono in giro, anche meglio di witsel. Poi ovviamente sono tutte supposizioni, ma se c'è una certezza è che il mercato del milan non si è mai chiuso al 21 agosto, e io credo che si possa muovere qualcos'altro oltre al fronte Zlatan.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> *Prendetela con le pinzi eh, ma secondo alcune voci Montolivo avrebbe chiesto la cessione*. Se riuscissimo a liberarcene e a sostituirlo con Witsel sarebbe un colpo clamoroso



ma magari. 
arrivati al 21 agosto però chi se lo piglia sto paracarro 30enne, mezzo rotto e con ingaggio folle ? 
avrebbe mercato solo in MLS credo, dove persino Donadel ha trovato squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 30M per il duo Soriano-Bertolacci. Roba che qualunque DS ti riderebbe in faccia.


12 milioni per Clasie... qui è evidente tutta l'incompetenza del condor.


----------



## The P (21 Agosto 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Anche io ho sentito cose del genere. E se dovesse partire veramente potrebbe arrivare un vero regista da mettere davanti alla dofesa. E ce ne sono in giro, anche meglio di witsel. Poi ovviamente sono tutte supposizioni, ma se c'è una certezza è che il mercato del milan non si è mai chiuso al 21 agosto, e io credo che si possa muovere qualcos'altro oltre al fronte Zlatan.



pare che ci sia stato anche un mezzo contatto con la Samp, ma lui ha rifiutato. Comunque è vero. Il Milan 10 giorni prima il mercato non l'ha mai chiuso da 15 anni a questa parte, semmai l'ha fatto.

Ci sono in partenza Suso, Alex, Matri, forse Paletta, forse Zapata, forse Honda, forse Montolivo, forse Poli, forse Menez. Tutti questi sono "cedibili" di fronte a offerte.


----------



## Renegade (21 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 12 milioni per Clasie... qui è evidente tutta l'incompetenza del condor.



12M per Clasie e 17 per Wjnaldum. Oppure potevi fare 12M per Clasie e 15 per Allan. 30M spesi a centrocampo per non migliorarci di un niente e prendere solo doppioni.


----------



## Devil (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma magari.
> arrivati al 21 agosto però chi se lo piglia sto paracarro 30enne, mezzo rotto e con ingaggio folle ?
> avrebbe mercato solo in MLS credo, dove persino Donadel ha trovato squadra.



Ripeto, prendetela con le pinze, ma qualcuno parla di un interessamento del Bologna. Ora, sono solo supposizioni chiaramente, ma è un caso che il Bologna voglia proprio Montolivo visto che il nuovo direttore sportivo dei rossoblù è Pantaleo Corvino? l'uomo che lo scoprì e lo lanciò a Firenze sotto la gestione Prandelli?


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2015)

*Pedullà (SportItalia): la condizione imposta dal Milan alla Samp è che nell'affare rientri anche Nocerino, senza di lui l'affare Soriano non si farà. Essendo in scadenza nel 2016, l'idea del Milan sarebbe quella di prestarlo per un anno, senza farlo rinnovare, in modo che a giugno 2016 Nocerino sia svincolato dal Milan e possa rimanere alla Samp a parametro zero. I liguri non sono convinti di questa modalità ma il giocatore piace a Zenga che lo vuole fortemente in squadra.

La Sampdoria vuole comunque aspettare almeno la prima giornata per schierare Soriano contro il Carpi.*


----------



## mrsmit (21 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ripeto, prendetela con le pinze, ma qualcuno parla di un interessamento del Bologna. Ora, sono solo supposizioni chiaramente, ma è un caso che il Bologna voglia proprio Montolivo visto che il nuovo direttore sportivo dei rossoblù è Pantaleo Corvino? l'uomo che lo scoprì e lo lanciò a Firenze sotto la gestione Prandelli?



Magari Corvino ci facesse questa grazia, ci liberiamo di un morto e del suo ingaggio, eliminiamo il capocombriccola degli scontenti e diamo la fascia di capitano a chi merita!


----------



## Devil (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Pedullà (SportItalia): la condizione imposta dal Milan alla Samp è che nell'affare rientri anche Nocerino, senza di lui l'affare Soriano non si farà. Essendo in scadenza nel 2016, l'idea del Milan sarebbe quella di prestarlo per un anno, senza farlo rinnovare, in modo che a giugno 2016 Nocerino sia svincolato dal Milan e possa rimanere alla Samp a parametro zero. I liguri non sono convinti di questa modalità ma il giocatore piace a Zenga che lo vuole fortemente in squadra.
> 
> La Sampdoria vuole comunque aspettare almeno la prima giornata per schierare Soriano contro il Carpi.*




Sinceramente l'unica cosa che mi preme è riuscire a liberarci di Nocerino, per quanto riguarda Soriano se arriva bene, se non arriva uguale


----------



## uoteghein (21 Agosto 2015)

Non comprendo come liberarsi di un panchinaro di 30 anni tutto sommato svogliato e mediocre e prendere un italiano di 6 anni più giovane e decisamente più forte possa essere un'operazione criticabile.
In un mercato in cui Otamendi viene pagato 40 mil di euro ci siamo presi a 10 sfruttando la clausola rescissoria un buon centrocampista.
Italiano.
Ma niente vanno di moda nomi sconosciuti e giocatori pseudo talentuosi mai visti se non in qualche highlights di campionati esteri pronti probabilmente a fallire appena sbarcati a Linate.
Se ci si lamenta perché si voleva Isco o Ozil, ok.
Ma nel panorama delle mezze seghe che vengono da noi abbiamo preso a 10 mil un buon centrocampista e stiamo costruendl uno zoccolo duro italiano.
A me tutto ciò piace, ora SMETTIAMOLA di chiedere Ibra che non serve a nulla e speriamo magari nei prossimi giorni in un ultimo grande colpo a centrocampo!


----------



## mrsmit (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Pedullà (SportItalia): la condizione imposta dal Milan alla Samp è che nell'affare rientri anche Nocerino, senza di lui l'affare Soriano non si farà. Essendo in scadenza nel 2016, l'idea del Milan sarebbe quella di prestarlo per un anno, senza farlo rinnovare, in modo che a giugno 2016 Nocerino sia svincolato dal Milan e possa rimanere alla Samp a parametro zero. I liguri non sono convinti di questa modalità ma il giocatore piace a Zenga che lo vuole fortemente in squadra.
> 
> La Sampdoria vuole comunque aspettare almeno la prima giornata per schierare Soriano contro il Carpi.*



ma che senso avrebbe schierarlo contro il carpi, Zenga vuole fortemente Nocerino e lo prendesse subito.


----------



## Devil (21 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Non comprendo come liberarsi di un panchinaro di 30 anni tutto sommato svogliato e mediocre e prendere un italiano di 6 anni più giovane e decisamente più forte possa essere un'operazione criticabile.
> In un mercato in cui Otamendi viene pagato 40 mil di euro ci siamo presi a 10 sfruttando la clausola rescissoria un buon centrocampista.
> Italiano.
> Ma niente vanno di moda nomi sconosciuti e giocatori pseudo talentuosi mai visti se non in qualche highlights di campionati esteri pronti probabilmente a fallire appena sbarcati a Linate.
> ...



Il centrocampista (se arriva) è Witsel, che ,per quanto superiore alla nostra media, non è proprio Seedorf. Quindi, si, Ibra serve eccome se si vuole competere per i primi 3 posti


----------



## Devil (21 Agosto 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> ma che senso avrebbe schierarlo contro il carpi, Zenga vuole fortemente Nocerino e lo prendesse subito.



Ma è ovvio, Nocerino non può essere pronto tra soli due giorni quindi almeno per la prima partita vogliono tenersi Soriano che comunque conosce gli schemi


----------



## uoteghein (21 Agosto 2015)

Quello che hai scritto é come dire:

Mi serviva Baresi, é arrivato Mexes---> allora compriamo Buffon per essere competitivi.

Ma cosa diavolo c'entra Ibrahimovic con il centrocampo?!? Ibra non é più quello di 4 anni su! Sia a livello fisico che di motivazioni. Tanto più se dovesse venire in una squadretta che partecipa solo alla Serie A...in più sarebbe comunque un'operazione molto onerosa.
I due giocatori più forti che abbiamo sono i due attaccanti e continuiamo con sto Ibra? 
Witsel é comunque un ottimo giocatore per questo Milan, non lamentiamoci SEMPRE.

Siamo passati da Essien Muntari Pazzini Zapata a Romagnoli Bertolacci Soriano Bacca L.Adriano. Mi pare decisamente meglio.
Che poi non siamo il Real...e va beh. Qualcuno pensava che in 2 mesi si potesse passare da squadretta a Top Club?
Ci vuole P A Z I E N Z A.


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Quello che hai scritto é come dire:
> 
> Mi serviva Baresi, é arrivato Mexes---> allora compriamo Buffon per essere competitivi.
> 
> ...



QUotone.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Pedullà (SportItalia): la condizione imposta dal Milan alla Samp è che nell'affare rientri anche Nocerino, senza di lui l'affare Soriano non si farà. Essendo in scadenza nel 2016, l'idea del Milan sarebbe quella di prestarlo per un anno, senza farlo rinnovare, in modo che a giugno 2016 Nocerino sia svincolato dal Milan e possa rimanere alla Samp a parametro zero. I liguri non sono convinti di questa modalità ma il giocatore piace a Zenga che lo vuole fortemente in squadra.
> 
> La Sampdoria vuole comunque aspettare almeno la prima giornata per schierare Soriano contro il Carpi.*



Qualcuno può spiegarmi cosa vuol dire l'ultima frase?


----------



## Devil (21 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può spiegarmi cosa vuol dire l'ultima frase?



L'ho già scritto, siamo a Venerdì, la partita è tra due giorni e Nocerino non avrebbe neanche il tempo di ambientarsi, figuriamoci giocare titolare


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Agosto 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qualcuno può spiegarmi cosa vuol dire l'ultima frase?



Nè Soriano né Nocerino giocherebbero con Milan e Samp se avviene il trasferimento, quindi tanto vale aspettare dopo la prima giornata


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> L'ho già scritto, siamo a Venerdì, la partita è tra due giorni e Nocerino non avrebbe neanche il tempo di ambientarsi, figuriamoci giocare titolare



Quindi? Quante volte calciatori acquisiti a ridosso della prima giornata hanno poi dovuto attendere almeno quella successiva per vedere il campo?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

Pensate se gatto soriano si rompe in un contrasto contro il Carpi


----------



## mrsmit (21 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> L'ho già scritto, siamo a Venerdì, la partita è tra due giorni e Nocerino non avrebbe neanche il tempo di ambientarsi, figuriamoci giocare titolare



forse non ci sono i tempi tecnici per visite, firme e deposizione dei contratti in lega, cmq non credo che soriano giocherà esponendosi a infortuni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> forse non ci sono i tempi tecnici per visite, firme e deposizione dei contratti in lega, *cmq non credo che soriano giocherà esponendosi a infortuni*.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pensate se gatto soriano si rompe in un contrasto contro il Carpi


Un sogno


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pensate se gatto soriano si rompe in un contrasto contro il Carpi



Qualcuno sta già iniziando un triduo...


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Pensate se gatto soriano si rompe in un contrasto contro il Carpi



Ah, ma quindi non sono stato il solo a pensarlo!


----------



## markjordan (21 Agosto 2015)

godo
chiudiamo subito su !


----------



## kYMERA (21 Agosto 2015)

Non lamentiamoci è comunque un upgrade Soriano al posto di Nocerino. Il mercato non si chiude qui, ne sono abbastanza sicuro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> ora SMETTIAMOLA di chiedere Ibra che non serve a nulla e speriamo magari nei prossimi giorni in un ultimo grande colpo a centrocampo!


No.


----------



## wfiesso (21 Agosto 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> Quello che hai scritto é come dire:
> 
> Mi serviva Baresi, é arrivato Mexes---> allora compriamo Buffon per essere competitivi.
> 
> ...



Semplicemente perfetto... Poi l'ultima frase meriterebbe il nobel


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> 12M per Clasie e 17 per Wjnaldum. Oppure potevi fare 12M per Clasie e 15 per Allan. 30M spesi a centrocampo per non migliorarci di un niente e prendere solo doppioni.



Io la vedo cosi, Bertolacci, Mauri e Soriano per me sono piu forti di Muntari, Essien e Van ginkel..

Certo, poi quello che manca e fare il salto di qualita con un vero centrocampista che possa fare quello che Montolivo non ha fatto mai tranne quelli famosi 4 mesi..


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Agosto 2015)

Al posto di Nocerino mi andrebbe anche bene, però siamo sempre lì, non abbiamo preso nessuno che ci possa far fare il salto di qualità, in un reparto dove facciamo schifo da anni, già dai tempi dell'ultimo scudetto.


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Agosto 2015)

Sparatemi per favore.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2015)

*Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*


Quindi non è vero che "è fatta". La Gazza da quanto non ne prende una sul Milan?


----------



## zlatan (21 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Quindi non è vero che "è fatta". La Gazza da quanto non ne prende una sul Milan?



Oh da una vita..... Sto ancora aspettando Embolo che avevano dato per certo a fine maggio...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*



Aggiungiamo pure questa alla "spettacolare" estate di mercato della Gazzetta dello Sport...


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*



Ferrero


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*



Ma si raga son le solite clownate di Ferrero


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma si raga son le solite clownate di Ferrero



Sì ovvio, ma è sempre bello


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*



Ferrero nella stessa conferenza ha anche detto che non và a Forte dei MArmi perchè li ci vanno solo i ricchi come Galliani e Preziosi,
cosa facciamo? promoviamo una colletta per Ferrero?


----------



## kYMERA (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*



Chiamalo fesso


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*



Qualcuno avverta Ferrero dell'esistenza della clausola rescissoria


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Qualcuno avverta Ferrero dell'esistenza della clausola rescissoria



In teoria è valida solo per l'estero


----------



## The P (21 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamo pure questa alla "spettacolare" estate di mercato della Gazzetta dello Sport...



vorrei sottolineare anche che hanno parlato di richiesta di 15mln di euro da parte del Newcastle per Sissoko, quando sono 15mln di sterline, circa 22mln di euro. Ma che giornalisti hanno


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Oh da una vita..... Sto ancora aspettando Embolo che avevano dato per certo a fine maggio...


Io Gundogan e Cavani.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Qualcuno avverta Ferrero che non esistono più le lire



Fix'd.


----------



## hiei87 (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*



Non so se essere contento per il fatto che Soriano non sia ancora stato preso o se rattristarmi per il fatto che a questo punto galliani 25 milioni è capace di darglieli....


----------



## Kaw (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*


D'accordo che è un giullare e quindi si fa finta di niente, ma io questo tipo di gente non lo sopporto proprio...


----------



## Isao (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*



Alla notizia ho reagito con un sorriso. Se proprio dobbiamo scucire 10 mln e dare Nocerino a 0 (e pagando l'ingaggio), sto cominciando a pensare che è meglio risparmiare quei 10 mln e "buttarli" su un altro colpo, anche invernale. Preferisco un promettente a 30 mln a gennaio piuttosto che un buon Soriano pagato 10 mln. Se dovesse comunque arrivare non mi straccio le vesti.


----------



## MissRossonera (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*



Di certo c'è solo che anche questo svitato ha capito che può spennarci come polli. Grazie , Condor!


----------



## pablog1585 (21 Agosto 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Quindi non è vero che "è fatta". La Gazza da quanto non ne prende una sul Milan?



Credo qualsiasi media sportivo italiano avesse dato x fatto l'affare


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2015)

Ma certo che è fatta....


----------



## Dexter (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*


Ineccepibile, non vedo cosa abbia detto di sbagliato. E' un clown ma no di certo per questa affermazione. I due hanno la stessa età, stesso ruolo ed entrambi hanno disputato una buona stagione.


----------



## Memories of the Time (21 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ineccepibile, non vedo cosa abbia detto di sbagliato. E' un clown ma no di certo per questa affermazione. I due hanno la stessa età, stesso ruolo ed entrambi hanno disputato una buona stagione.



Clausola


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ineccepibile, non vedo cosa abbia detto di sbagliato. E' un clown ma no di certo per questa affermazione. I due hanno la stessa età, stesso ruolo ed entrambi hanno disputato una buona stagione.



Non sono d'accordo. Bertolacci secondo me ha mostrato di avere tecnica e qualità superiori a Soriano. Comunque, speriamo che Ferrero se lo tenga Soriano e che arrivi un gran centrocampista.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

> *La Sampdoria vuole comunque aspettare almeno la prima giornata per schierare Soriano contro il Carpi.*



Ripensandoci bene... c'è la questione della lista da 25 giocatori con massimo 2 cambi, quindi per fare giocare Soriano (ma anche per portarlo semplicemente in panchina) con il Carpi la Samp dovrebbe sprecare un posto nella lista per poi sprecare un cambio per metterci un altro. Non è una cosa da idioti?!?


----------



## Davidinho22 (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ferrero provoca:"Soriano è un giocatore della Samp. Punto. Se hanno pagato Bertolacci 20 milioni, per Soriano possono darcene 25".*



ma magari saltasse tutto!


----------



## ilcondompelato (21 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Soriano al posto di Nocerino e' un upgrade ma non ci permette di fare il salto di qualita' a centrocampo. Comunque e' stato un altro giocatore fortemente voluto dal mister, quindi affidiamoci a quest'ultimo



gia abbiamo capito che non ci si puo fidare.
il problema non è se soriano sia discreto o buono,il problema è che soriano insieme al buon Bertolacci dovrebbero per eta e spesa rappresentare i nostri pilastri futuri per il rilancio del milan....ecco è qui il problema...per quanto bravini possano risultare, non saranno mai quei giocatori da poterci riportare in alto, sia in italia che in europa...ergo tra 2 anni quando collezioneremo dei quarti posti in campionato, ci troveremo di nuovo punto e a capo e si renderanno conto che i Bertolacci e soriano seppur discreti non sono giocatori da scudetto


----------



## ilcondompelato (21 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Eh magari... Ma onestamente vendiamo Montolivo a 5 milioni (tanto vale penso) e prendiamo Witsel a 30??? La vedo dura..



pensi male...montolivo è gia difficile cederlo a 0 per via dell igaggio, pensa se ti possono offrire soldi


----------



## markjordan (21 Agosto 2015)

ilcondompelato ha scritto:


> gia abbiamo capito che non ci si puo fidare.
> il problema non è se soriano sia discreto o buono,il problema è che soriano insieme al buon Bertolacci dovrebbero per eta e spesa rappresentare i nostri pilastri futuri per il rilancio del milan....ecco è qui il problema...per quanto bravini possano risultare, non saranno mai quei giocatori da poterci riportare in alto, sia in italia che in europa...ergo tra 2 anni quando collezioneremo dei quarti posti in campionato, ci troveremo di nuovo punto e a capo e si renderanno conto che i Bertolacci e soriano seppur discreti non sono giocatori da scudetto


diventeranno riserve al posto di monto dejong poli nocerino o smammeranno
mica puoi avere 6 cc top , saranno in caso buone riserve


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2015)

E' fatta. Al massimo inizio della prossima settimana si chiude. Nota positiva salutiamo Noce.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: confermato l'incontro di domani a Forte. Si chiuderà non a 10 ma a 12-13 milioni.*


----------



## Andre96 (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: confermato l'incontro di domani a Forte. Si chiuderà non a 10 ma a 12-13 milioni.*



Direi che l'1 al mercato del Milan non lo toglie nessuno...e dire che fino ad ora era anche un 5...
Adrianone segna pure sull'agenda la voce "pagare un giocatore mediocre più della sua clausola" come fatto...


----------



## Davidinho22 (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: confermato l'incontro di domani a Forte. Si chiuderà non a 10 ma a 12-13 milioni.*



 ma come si fa a pagarlo più della clausola rescissoria?? sembriamo la caritas


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Direi che l'1 al mercato del Milan non lo toglie nessuno...e dire che fino ad ora era anche un 5...
> Adrianone segna pure sull'agenda la voce "pagare un giocatore mediocre più della sua clausola" come fatto...



E Nocerino!! Non ti scordare Nocerino, 12 milioni più il cartellino di un giocatore che varrebbe sui 4-5 milioni di euro. Beneficienza per tutti. Ahahahah, che società ridicola che siamo


----------



## koti (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: confermato l'incontro di domani a Forte. Si chiuderà non a 10 ma a 12-13 milioni.*


Di Nocerino hanno detto niente? Spero tantissimo che se ne vada.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: confermato l'incontro di domani a Forte. Si chiuderà non a 10 ma a 12-13 milioni.*



con nocerino o senza ? 

quanti soldi buttati mamma mia  
siamo passati dal fare i pezzenti e spendere zero, allo strapagare i giocatori, l'incapacità di galliani ormai è palese.


----------



## Andre96 (21 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E Nocerino!! Non ti scordare Nocerino, 12 milioni più il cartellino di un giocatore che varrebbe sui 4-5 milioni di euro. Beneficienza per tutti. Ahahahah, che società ridicola che siamo



Il voto sempre 1 rimane...se si può dare meno di 0 anche quello va bene 
Io sono allibito, no sul serio, senza parole.


----------



## Andre96 (21 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> con nocerino o senza ?
> 
> quanti soldi buttati mamma mia
> siamo passati dal fare i pezzenti e spendere zero, allo strapagare i giocatori, l'incapacità di galliani ormai è palese.


No ma per capirci...una cosa è strapagare i giocatori, un'altra è pagarli più della clausola, non so se ci capiamo...potresti prenderlo a 10 (la clausola) e lo paghi di più manco fossi scemo...


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Il voto sempre 1 rimane...se si può dare meno di 0 anche quello va bene
> Io sono allibito, no sul serio, senza parole.



Ma per me il mercato da 4 era prima dell'acquisto di Somaro e da 4 resta, forse scende a 3, perchè non si può strapagare un cesso simile, piuttosto mi tenevo Nocerino e quei soldi li dirigevo in un giocatore serio. Purtroppo al posto di una società abbiamo dei cancri al potere che di calcio capiscono ben poco.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma per me il mercato da 4 era prima dell'acquisto di Somaro e da 4 resta, forse scende a 3, perchè non si può strapagare un cesso simile, piuttosto mi tenevo Nocerino e quei soldi li dirigevo in un giocatore serio. Purtroppo al posto di una società abbiamo dei cancri al potere che di calcio capiscono ben poco.


No va beh siamo seri, ma chi cavolo ha mai pagato più della clausola? CHI? Solo sta cosa fa scendere di almeno 4 voti...


----------



## Litte2307 (22 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1992]Litte2307[/MENTION] al prossimo post del genere vai fuori


----------



## Dany20 (22 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: confermato l'incontro di domani a Forte. Si chiuderà non a 10 ma a 12-13 milioni.*


----------



## Kazarian88 (22 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: confermato l'incontro di domani a Forte. Si chiuderà non a 10 ma a 12-13 milioni.*



Che roba imbarazzante.
Il Milan da via i giocatori in cambio di 2 noccioline. Il Milan compra qualsiasi giocatore e lo strapaga. ASSURDO.
Ricapitolando, 12-13 milioni più nocerino equivale a dire operazione da 16/17 milioni.

Ibra, salvaci da questo scempio.


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Allora inizialmente la storia era:
> "Bertolacci un cesso assoluto!!!11! Non è da Milan!!1!"
> Poi vi siete dovuti ricredere
> 
> ...



Non mi pare che il campionato sia iniziato e finito.


----------



## BossKilla7 (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> No va beh siamo seri, ma chi cavolo ha mai pagato più della clausola? CHI? Solo sta cosa fa scendere di almeno 4 voti...



Colpa purtroppo di un dirigente ormai superato e inadeguato nel calcio di oggi


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Allora inizialmente la storia era:
> "Bertolacci un cesso assoluto!!!11! Non è da Milan!!1!"
> Poi vi siete dovuti ricredere
> 
> ...



Certo che almeno prima di criticare e fare l'espertone aspetta eh. Scusa ma ricordami quando chi ha criticato questi giocatori si è dovuto ricredere...per ora solo Bacca e Adriano hanno fatto vedere qualcosa me è impossibile giudicarli o rinfacciare il fatto che siano forti ad agosto...Bertolacci chi avrebbe fatto ricredere? Per ora mi sembra scandaloso sperando che non sia ancora al massimo della forma. Personalmente l'unico acquisto che mi ha fatto incavolare è stato quello di Bertolacci che per ora non ha dimostrato nulla per far ricredere nemmeno sua nonna ma appunto ripeto siamo ad agosto ed è inutile parlare di doversi ricredere quando è impossibile doverlo fare adesso. Concludendo comunque Soriano è veramente scarso, pure Bertolacci in confronto è un top player (e spero che sia veramente un bel giocatore Andrea...)


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che il campionato sia iniziato e finito.



Hai detto tu in una frase quello che ho detto io in 10 righe.
Niente da aggiungere...


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Agosto 2015)

Galliani è veramente il peggior dirigente che una squadra possa avere. Ha buttato nel cesso una fraccata di soldi su giocatori mediocri che non ti cambiano di una virgola


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2015)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> ma come si fa a pagarlo più della clausola rescissoria?? sembriamo la caritas



La clausola rescissoria si paga in una sola formula. 
Senza clausola. si può pagare a rate.


----------



## _ET_ (22 Agosto 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Allora inizialmente la storia era:
> "Bertolacci un cesso assoluto!!!11! Non è da Milan!!1!"
> Poi vi siete dovuti ricredere
> 
> ...



non ho fatto in tempo nemmeno a vederlo giocare romagnoli... ma se è forte sono proprio contento.con soriano si puo'sognare!!!popopopopopo


----------



## kYMERA (22 Agosto 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Allora inizialmente la storia era:
> "Bertolacci un cesso assoluto!!!11! Non è da Milan!!1!"
> Poi vi siete dovuti ricredere
> 
> ...



Non per dire ma ti stai basando su prestazioni riguardanti amichevoli estive e su un turno di coppa italia con una squadra di serie B che equivale ad un'altra amichevole. Aspetterei un po' prima di dare dei giudizi, in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: confermato l'incontro di domani a Forte. Si chiuderà non a 10 ma a 12-13 milioni.*



Nessuno comunque sta considerando che l'arrivo di Soriano possa essere dovuto ai dubbi di Mihajlovic su Bonaventura.
Soriano poteva arrivare già molto prima, non è una trattativa complicata. E' più centrocampista di Bonaventura (il quale le migliori prestazioni le ha date quasi sempre da esterno d'attacco), ma attualmente occurebbe la stessa posizione. 

Se gioca Honda (la cui intesa con Bacca e Luiz Adriano è in crescita), uno tra Bonaventura e Soriano arretra nella mediana. Se Honda non gioca, uno tra Soriano e Bonaventura fa il trequartista. E allo stato attuale, si può esser certi che Soriano sia superiore a Bonaventura, che sembra ancora "scosso" dalla tremenda stagione con Inzaghi.

Ovviamente potrebbero giocare insieme, uno da mezz'ala e l'altro da trequartista, ma l'abbiamo visto tutti il Bonaventura di questo precampionato. Se arriva un altro centrocampista oltre a Soriano (molto probabile), Bonaventura va in panchina di sicuro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nessuno comunque sta considerando che l'arrivo di Soriano possa essere dovuto ai dubbi di Mihajlovic su Bonaventura.
> Soriano poteva arrivare già molto prima, non è una trattativa complicata. E' più centrocampista di Bonaventura (il quale le migliori prestazioni le ha date quasi sempre da esterno d'attacco), ma attualmente occurebbe la stessa posizione.
> 
> Se gioca Honda (la cui intesa con Bacca e Luiz Adriano è in crescita), uno tra Bonaventura e Soriano arretra nella mediana. Se Honda non gioca, uno tra Soriano e Bonaventura fa il trequartista. E allo stato attuale, si può esser certi che Soriano sia superiore a Bonaventura, che sembra ancora "scosso" dalla tremenda stagione con Inzaghi.
> ...



Si ma io soriano non lo vedo affatto più " forte " di jack ... Anzi , lo scorso anno è stato il migliore con Munnez


----------



## Casnop (22 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nessuno comunque sta considerando che l'arrivo di Soriano possa essere dovuto ai dubbi di Mihajlovic su Bonaventura.
> Soriano poteva arrivare già molto prima, non è una trattativa complicata. E' più centrocampista di Bonaventura (il quale le migliori prestazioni le ha date quasi sempre da esterno d'attacco), ma attualmente occurebbe la stessa posizione.
> 
> Se gioca Honda (la cui intesa con Bacca e Luiz Adriano è in crescita), uno tra Bonaventura e Soriano arretra nella mediana. Se Honda non gioca, uno tra Soriano e Bonaventura fa il trequartista. E allo stato attuale, si può esser certi che Soriano sia superiore a Bonaventura, che sembra ancora "scosso" dalla tremenda stagione con Inzaghi.
> ...


E' possibile che l'acquisto di Soriano sia piuttosto una risposta che il club ed il tecnico abbiano voluto darsi ai dubbi sull'effettivo recupero alla migliore condizione di Montolivo. Giocatore che nei piani di Mihajlovic prima del raduno doveva assolvere ad importanti funzioni di centrocampista centrale (cui peraltro si è applicato in passato senza risultati felici), ovvero di mezzala, ma che nel corso dell'estate ha posto più interrogativi di quanti ha poi risolto. Di qui, l'avvio di una ristrutturazione tramite mercato nei ruoli di mezzala/trequarti (ruolo, quest'ultimo, collegato al primo proprio dalla presenza in rosa di giocatori indifferentemente impiegabili nei due settori) per colmare la falla di fatto creatasi, culminata per ora con l'imminente acquisizione di Soriano, ma con prospettive a breve di un'ulteriore operazione nel ruolo di centrocampista centrale in alternativa a De Jong. Bonaventura, benché ancora lontano dai livelli brillanti della scorsa stagione, è giocatore ideale per Sinisa: crossover, polivalente, multidisciplinare, duttile, di grande cultura tecnica, adattabile a situazioni tattiche modificabili in tempo reale per destabilizzare assetti avversari. Deve digerire una quantità immensa di informazioni fornitegli dallo staff tecnico, ma una volta avvenuto è totalmente disponibile ai progetti tattici del nuovo tecnico.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Agosto 2015)

Questo e vero, anche a me sembra Soriano arriva perche Montolivo non ne puo piu.. lo ha detto chiaro lo stesso Sinisa dopo Milan-Perugia


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Direi che l'1 al mercato del Milan non lo toglie nessuno...e dire che fino ad ora era anche un 5...
> Adrianone segna pure sull'agenda la voce "pagare un giocatore mediocre più della sua clausola" come fatto...



Ella madonna e questi giudizi prima di aver giocato un solo minuto di campionato?


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E Nocerino!! Non ti scordare Nocerino, 12 milioni più il cartellino di un giocatore che varrebbe sui 4-5 milioni di euro. Beneficienza per tutti. Ahahahah, che società ridicola che siamo



Ma se.ogbonna vale 12, kongodbia 40 x.Soriano 12 mi sembra un giusto valore di mercato no??


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> con nocerino o senza ?
> 
> quanti soldi buttati mamma mia
> siamo passati dal fare i pezzenti e spendere zero, allo strapagare i giocatori, l'incapacità di galliani ormai è palese.



Con quei soldi, 30 milioni chi avreste preso????


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

Litte2307 ha scritto:


> Allora inizialmente la storia era:
> "Bertolacci un cesso assoluto!!!11! Non è da Milan!!1!"
> Poi vi siete dovuti ricredere
> 
> ...



Quoto, vediamo come vanno, poi giudichiamo no??


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Galliani è veramente il peggior dirigente che una squadra possa avere. Ha buttato nel cesso una fraccata di soldi su giocatori mediocri che non ti cambiano di una virgola



Quindi preferisci matri El sharawii essien muntari montolivo bonera zaccardo? Tanto non è cambiato nulla??


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non per dire ma ti stai basando su prestazioni riguardanti amichevoli estive e su un turno di coppa italia con una squadra di serie B che equivale ad un'altra amichevole. Aspetterei un po' prima di dare dei giudizi, in tutti i sensi.



Invece no qui danno sentenze fatte e finite e in un solo senso!


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Ella madonna e questi giudizi prima di aver giocato un solo minuto di campionato?



Per me voi non riuscite ancora a realizzare cosa significhi pagare un giocatore più della clausola, non c'entra il valore del giocatore ma quale malato mentale ha mai pagato più della clausola? è come se io andassi al supermercato e ci fosse la cocacola a 1 euro e la pagassi 1,50 non perchè me lo chiede chi vende ma perchè VOGLIO io...ma difendetelo il grande condor, lasciamo stare...strano che non abbia pagato Bacca 35 visto che aveva la clausola di soli 30 milioni...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Per me voi non riuscite ancora a realizzare cosa significhi pagare un giocatore più della clausola, non c'entra il valore del giocatore ma quale malato mentale ha mai pagato più della clausola? è come se io andassi al supermercato e ci fosse la cocacola a 1 euro e la pagassi 1,50 non perchè me lo chiede chi vende ma perchè VOGLIO io...ma difendetelo il grande condor, lasciamo stare...strano che non abbia pagato Bacca 35 visto che aveva la clausola di soli 30 milioni...



Il prezzo è di 10M solo se li tiri fuori tutti e subito, altrimenti in caso contrario va trattato come un qualsiasi altro giocatore. Per Bacca si parlava di 30M (clausola) dilazionato ma soltanto perché ci hanno fatto un favore. E bisogna pure vedere se poi è vero. 
La regola generale è che se vuoi sfruttare la clausola, devi pagare entro 60 giorni.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il prezzo è di 10M solo se li tiri fuori tutti e subito, altrimenti in caso contrario va trattato come un qualsiasi altro giocatore. Per Bacca si parlava di 30M (clausola) dilazionato ma soltanto perché ci hanno fatto un favore. E bisogna pure vedere se poi è vero.
> La regola generale è che se vuoi sfruttare la clausola, devi pagare entro 60 giorni.


Mai detto il contrario, ma se un giocatore ha una clausola non paghi di più nemmeno se sei incapace di intendere e volere...se poi il giocatore acquistato è un gatto non ne parliamo proprio...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Mai detto il contrario...ma se un giocatore ha una clausola non paghi di più nemmeno se sei incapace di intendere e volere...se poi il giocatore acquistato è un gatto non ne parliamo proprio...



Se un giocatore ha una clausola e non vuoi tirare subito tutti i soldi previsti dalla clausola può capitare di pagare di più. Il discorso è quello. Qui ne stiamo facendo un discorso di gatto soriano e di zio fester, come spesso accade. Ma vediamo di non esagerare. 

Non stiamo comprando un giocatore sfruttando la clausola, quindi è come se quella clausola per noi non esistesse e la Sampdoria può chiedere il prezzo che vuole. La clausola viene messa per passare subito all'incasso, è una forma di tutela. Stare qui a stracciarci le vesti perché paghiamo Soriano 12M anziché 10M lo trovo grottesco.


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se un giocatore ha una clausola e non vuoi tirare subito tutti i soldi previsti dalla clausola può capitare di pagare di più. Il discorso è quello. Qui ne stiamo facendo un discorso di gatto soriano e di zio fester, come spesso accade. Ma vediamo di non esagerare.
> 
> Non stiamo comprando un giocatore sfruttando la clausola, quindi è come se quella clausola per noi non esistesse e la Sampdoria può chiedere il prezzo che vuole. La clausola viene messa per passare subito all'incasso, è una forma di tutela. Stare qui a stracciarci le vesti perché paghiamo Soriano 12M anziché 10M lo trovo grottesco.



Ma infatti manco fossero nostri i soldi


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Per me voi non riuscite ancora a realizzare cosa significhi pagare un giocatore più della clausola, non c'entra il valore del giocatore ma quale malato mentale ha mai pagato più della clausola? è come se io andassi al supermercato e ci fosse la cocacola a 1 euro e la pagassi 1,50 non perchè me lo chiede chi vende ma perchè VOGLIO io...ma difendetelo il grande condor, lasciamo stare...strano che non abbia pagato Bacca 35 visto che aveva la clausola di soli 30 milioni...



Mai sentito parlare di rate, di interessi, del fatto che se non paghi subito paghi di più.
Comunque a casa mia Galliani non è ancora passato a chiedermi i soldi, però a casa di altri evidentemente si


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Per me voi non riuscite ancora a realizzare cosa significhi pagare un giocatore più della clausola, non c'entra il valore del giocatore ma quale malato mentale ha mai pagato più della clausola? è come se io andassi al supermercato e ci fosse la cocacola a 1 euro e la pagassi 1,50 non perchè me lo chiede chi vende ma perchè VOGLIO io...ma difendetelo il grande condor, lasciamo stare...strano che non abbia pagato Bacca 35 visto che aveva la clausola di soli 30 milioni...



L'hai capito o no che 'sta clausola è valevole solo per l'estero?


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Non mi pare che il campionato sia iniziato e finito.



Ecco appunto, allora non si devono neanche dare giudizi in negativo. Io sono contrario all'acquisto, ma se Sinisa lo vuole ho fiducia.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> L'hai capito o no che 'sta clausola è valevole solo per l'estero?



Il fatto è che se hai i soldi, e li hanno, e vuoi per forza prendere una pippa (perchè se pure i tifosi di una squadra modesta come la Samp credono sia scarso non mi sembra un punto a suo favore) spendi quei 10 milioni e non vai a pagare pure di più. Diciamo che è la tipica situazione da "oltre il danno la beffa" (non solo comprano Soriano invece di un Witsel ma lo pagano pure più di quanto potrebbero).
E comunque ancora nessuno mi ha riportato un esempio di altri club che hanno trattato per ALZARE una clausola, che sia per pagare a rate o meno. Viva il condor che quando ha i soldi è il migliore cit.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se un giocatore ha una clausola e non vuoi tirare subito tutti i soldi previsti dalla clausola può capitare di pagare di più. Il discorso è quello. Qui ne stiamo facendo un discorso di gatto soriano e di zio fester, come spesso accade. Ma vediamo di non esagerare.
> 
> Non stiamo comprando un giocatore sfruttando la clausola, quindi è come se quella clausola per noi non esistesse e la Sampdoria può chiedere il prezzo che vuole. La clausola viene messa per passare subito all'incasso, è una forma di tutela. Stare qui a stracciarci le vesti perché paghiamo Soriano 12M anziché 10M lo trovo grottesco.



cmq pensavo che la clausola valeva solo per squadre straniere..sono confuso


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che se hai i soldi, e li hanno, e vuoi per forza prendere una pippa (perchè se pure i tifosi di una squadra modesta come la Samp credono sia scarso non mi sembra un punto a suo favore) spendi quei 10 milioni e non vai a pagare pure di più. Diciamo che è la tipica situazione da "oltre il danno la beffa" (non solo comprano Soriano invece di un Witsel ma lo pagano pure più di quanto potrebbero).
> E comunque ancora nessuno mi ha riportato un esempio di altri club che hanno trattato per ALZARE una clausola, che sia per pagare a rate o meno. Viva il condor che quando ha i soldi è il migliore cit.



Ma non stiamo parlando di una pippa. Io, come ho detto tante volte sono contrario all'arrivo di Soriano perché preferirei giocatori di altra pasta, ma se Mihajlovic vuole un giocatore dinamico, che sappia verticalizzare e inserirsi e vede il profilo giusto in Soriano, tu non puoi andargli a prendere un regista.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> cmq pensavo che la clausola valeva solo per squadre straniere..sono confuso



qualcuno afferma anche quello, la situazione non è chiarissima. Ma se fosse così, a maggior ragione non vedo che problemi farsi per i 12-13 anziché 10. Questo è certamente l'ultimo dei mille motivi per cui Galliani va criticato.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma non stiamo parlando di una pippa. Io, come ho detto tante volte sono contrario all'arrivo di Soriano perché preferirei giocatori di altra pasta, ma se Mihajlovic vuole un giocatore dinamico, che sappia verticalizzare e inserirsi e vede il profilo giusto in Soriano, tu non puoi andargli a prendere un regista.


Non avresti torto se non fosse solo che hai già Bonaventura e Bertolacci che sono identici ma con più qualità e che non puoi lasciare in panchina.


----------



## The P (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Non avresti torto se non fosse solo che hai già Bonaventura e Bertolacci che sono identici ma con più qualità e che non puoi lasciare in panchina.



Il punto è questo, Mihajlovic ha in testa un determinato gioco che prevede:

- un vertice basso votato più a spezzare il gioco avversario che a costruire --> e Miha ha identificato De Jong e Montolivo come i due interpreti che si alterneranno nel ruolo.

- due mezzale molto dinamiche, che hanno il compito di costruire il gioco, inserirsi, scambiarsi di posizione --> in tal senso ha individuato Bertolacci e Bonaventura e.... Soriano. Saranno loro tre a ruotare per ricoprire questo ruolo. Poli ha caratteristiche diverse ed entrerà quando la partita avrà necessità diverse.

Soriano di fatto sta prendendo il posto di Nocerino. Le caratteristiche sono quelle. 

Il Top Player può arrivare comunque, ma se al 22 di agosto non hanno una precisa idea del top player che vorrebbero a centrocampo allora fa niente. Per una volta la squadra è stata programmata con criterio in tutti gli interpreti di gioco, vediamo che succede.

PS: Mi ricorda il Milan di Zaccheroni, studiato a puntino e ricco di giovani scommesse (Sala/De Ascentis...), Giocatori esplosi tardi (Bierhoff), mediocri.


----------



## Love (22 Agosto 2015)

secondo me se arriva witsel soriano si alterna con honda sulla trequarti...altrimenti farà la mezz'ala dx con berto a sx


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Il punto è questo, Mihajlovic ha in testa un determinato gioco che prevede:
> 
> - un vertice basso votato più a spezzare il gioco avversario che a costruire --> e Miha ha identificato De Jong e Montolivo come i due interpreti che si alterneranno nel ruolo.
> 
> ...



Montolivo non spezza gioco da tre anni. Perde molti palloni. Le mezzali sono dinamiche, si inseriscono e scambiano di posizione. Ma nella costruzione del gioco sia Bonaventura, sia Soriano, sia Bertolacci non valgono nulla. Quindi ci troviamo sempre davanti a doppioni e un'idea confusa a centrocampo. In qualunque sistema di gioco per sopravvivere e raggiungere un minimo obiettivo devi avere almeno un centrocampista tecnico, come tutte le squadre d'Europa. Non possiamo continuare a vita con interditori e incursori.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

Comunque ragazzi non si parla più di Nocerino...no perchè sarebbe l'unica cosa che salverebbe in parte l'operazione. Rientra o no nella trattativa?


----------



## The P (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Montolivo non spezza gioco da tre anni. Perde molti palloni. Le mezzali sono dinamiche, si inseriscono e scambiano di posizione. Ma nella costruzione del gioco sia Bonaventura, sia Soriano, sia Bertolacci non valgono nulla. Quindi ci troviamo sempre davanti a doppioni e un'idea confusa a centrocampo. In qualunque sistema di gioco per sopravvivere e raggiungere un minimo obiettivo devi avere almeno un centrocampista tecnico, come tutte le squadre d'Europa. Non possiamo continuare a vita con interditori e incursori.



con me sfondi una porta aperta. Che poi io i 3 "perni del nostro centrocampo" nel Milan che sono abituato a tifare li vedrei solo come terze/quarte riserve. Al massimo.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Montolivo non spezza gioco da tre anni. Perde molti palloni. Le mezzali sono dinamiche, si inseriscono e scambiano di posizione. Ma nella costruzione del gioco sia Bonaventura, sia Soriano, sia Bertolacci non valgono nulla. Quindi ci troviamo sempre davanti a doppioni e un'idea confusa a centrocampo. In qualunque sistema di gioco per sopravvivere e raggiungere un minimo obiettivo devi avere almeno un centrocampista tecnico, come tutte le squadre d'Europa. Non possiamo continuare a vita con interditori e incursori.


E a sto punto la domanda sorge spontanea...ma se vogliono mezzali che si inseriscono, dinamiche e che creano gioco, Gundogan non sarebbe perfetto? è un giocatore che può ricoprire QUALSIASI ruolo del centrocampo, dinamico, tempi di inserimento discreti e buon tiro, bravo nelle due fasi, ottimo a costruire gioco e ottimo nel dribbling con l'unico rischio di una ricaduta sempre minore (dico questo perchè è da un po' che gioca con continuità e credo si sarebbe già spezzato se fosse ancora messo male ehehe). Mi chiedo se questi conoscano almeno i giocatori che giocano le finali di Champions...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Montolivo non spezza gioco da tre anni. Perde molti palloni. Le mezzali sono dinamiche, si inseriscono e scambiano di posizione. Ma *nella costruzione del gioco sia Bonaventura, sia Soriano, sia Bertolacci non valgono nulla*. Quindi ci troviamo sempre davanti a doppioni e un'idea confusa a centrocampo. In qualunque sistema di gioco per sopravvivere e raggiungere un minimo obiettivo devi avere almeno un centrocampista tecnico, come tutte le squadre d'Europa. Non possiamo continuare a vita con interditori e incursori.



Falso.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Falso.



Questa volta concordo, Bonaventura è un grande costruttore di gioco, ancora mi ricordo l'assist al bacio per Icardi con conseguente rosso perm Alex *-*


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E a sto punto la domanda sorge spontanea...ma se vogliono mezzali che si inseriscono, dinamiche e che creano gioco, Gundogan non sarebbe perfetto? è un giocatore che può ricoprire QUALSIASI ruolo del centrocampo, dinamico, tempi di inserimento discreti e buon tiro, bravo nelle due fasi, ottimo a costruire gioco e ottimo nel dribbling con l'unico rischio di una ricaduta sempre minore (dico questo perchè è da un po' che gioca con continuità e credo si sarebbe già spezzato se fosse ancora messo male ehehe). Mi chiedo se questi conoscano almeno i giocatori che giocano le finali di Champions...



Sai perchè Gundogan sta ancora al Dortmund?
Perchè chiede un ingaggio talmente alto che anche il Barcellona si è rifiutato di darglielo.
Non sarebbe mai venuto qua.


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Il punto è questo, Mihajlovic ha in testa un determinato gioco che prevede:
> 
> - un vertice basso votato più a spezzare il gioco avversario che a costruire --> e Miha ha identificato De Jong e Montolivo come i due interpreti che si alterneranno nel ruolo.
> 
> ...



Concordo su cio' che dici con la sola eccezione di Montolivo, che non ha una collocazione precisa negli schemi di Mihailovic, perche' non spezza al centro e non e' dinamico come mezzala.
Jose mauri sarebbe l'alternativa a De Jong.
A me piu' che il Milan di zaccheroni sembra che il modello di riferimento sia la prima juve di conte, dove pirlo a parte, si presero discreti giocatori per un sistema di gioco basato soprattutto sul dinamismo.
Purtroppo pero' in quel caso parliamo di un contesto di una serie A piu' scadente rispetto a quest'anno dove le big hanno tutte investito e si sono rafforzate( juve a parte forse)


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Questa volta concordo, Bonaventura è un grande costruttore di gioco, ancora mi ricordo l'assist al bacio per Icardi con conseguente rosso perm Alex *-*



Con me non attacca.
Ciao.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Sai perchè Gundogan sta ancora al Dortmund?
> Perchè chiede un ingaggio talmente alto che anche il Barcellona si è rifiutato di darglielo.
> Non sarebbe mai venuto qua.



Ma ci credete davvero a quello che dite? Infatti ha preferito prolungare col Borussia e prendere "poco" per un altro anno pur di andare al Barcellona a prendere comunque più che al Borussia...ma per favore non ha un senso logico.


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Sai perchè Gundogan sta ancora al Dortmund?
> Perchè chiede un ingaggio talmente alto che anche il Barcellona si è rifiutato di darglielo.
> Non sarebbe mai venuto qua.



Oltre al fatto che si hanno ancora dubbi sullo sue condizioni fisiche dopo gli infortuni avuti


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> con me sfondi una porta aperta. Che poi io i 3 "perni del nostro centrocampo" nel Milan che sono abituato a tifare li vedrei solo come terze/quarte riserve. Al massimo.



Esatto. Al massimo sono riserve. Nulla più.



Andre96 ha scritto:


> E a sto punto la domanda sorge spontanea...ma se vogliono mezzali che si inseriscono, dinamiche e che creano gioco, Gundogan non sarebbe perfetto? è un giocatore che può ricoprire QUALSIASI ruolo del centrocampo, dinamico, tempi di inserimento discreti e buon tiro, bravo nelle due fasi, ottimo a costruire gioco e ottimo nel dribbling con l'unico rischio di una ricaduta sempre minore (dico questo perchè è da un po' che gioca con continuità e credo si sarebbe già spezzato se fosse ancora messo male ehehe). Mi chiedo se questi conoscano almeno i giocatori che giocano le finali di Champions...



Non c'è solo Gundogan. Ce ne sono tantissimi così. Banega è l'ultimo esempio che ho fatto. Purtroppo il problema sta sempre nella mancanza di un DS. Di questo passo spenderemo sempre almeno 30M per dei mediocri da Serie A che non colmano le nostre necessità ma vengono a fare i doppioni.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Con me non attacca.
> Ciao.



Ho usato dell'ironia perchè vedo che molti non capiscono che se giochi con Bertolacci De Jong e Bonaventura hai meno qualità di una Lazio qualsiasi...


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non c'è solo Gundogan. Ce ne sono tantissimi così. Banega è l'ultimo esempio che ho fatto. Purtroppo il problema sta sempre nella mancanza di un DS. Di questo passo spenderemo sempre almeno 30M per dei mediocri da Serie A che non colmano le nostre necessità ma vengono a fare i doppioni.



Infatti Gundogan è uno degli esempi, mica posso elencarli tutti  Banega, Moutinho, Gundogan alcuni non costano nemmeno i 30 milioni sprecati per altri giocatori...


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Falso.



Perfino un Valdifiori è migliore di loro nella costruzione del gioco. Questo è tutto dire. Parliamo di incursori e nulla più.


----------



## Memories of the Time (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Perfino un Valdifiori è migliore di loro nella costruzione del gioco. Questo è tutto dire. Parliamo di incursori e nulla più.



Grazie alla cespola, Valdifiori è un regista


----------



## Elmajiko10 (22 Agosto 2015)

Sono sempre più sicuro che arriverà anche witsel


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Perfino un Valdifiori è migliore di loro nella costruzione del gioco. Questo è tutto dire. Parliamo di incursori e nulla più.



Falso, non sono dei semplici incursori.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Falso, non sono dei semplici incursori.


Puoi spiegarci cortesemente senza polemica il perchè? Cosa li ritieni?


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Grazie alla cespola, Valdifiori è un regista



E io cosa sto dicendo? Che Bonaventura, Bertolacci e Soriano sono incursori. Ma [MENTION=1669]DinastiaMaldini[/MENTION] insiste nell'illusione che siano anche registi.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Puoi spiegarci cortesemente senza polemica il perchè? Cosa li ritieni?





Renegade ha scritto:


> E io cosa sto dicendo? Che Bonaventura, Bertolacci e Soriano sono incursori. Ma [MENTION=1669]DinastiaMaldini[/MENTION] insiste nell'illusione che siano anche registi.



Non ho mai detto che sono registi, non mettermi in bocca cose non vere per favore, nel calcio non esistono solo incursori o registi.
Loro sono calciatori in grado di ricoprire tutti i ruoli del centrocampo, di verticalizzare, bravi negli scambi brevi e con buone capacità di inserimento.
Li definirei centrocampisti totali.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Non ho mai detto che sono registi, non mettermi in bocca cose non vere per favore, nel calcio non esistono solo incursori o registi.
> Loro sono calciatori in grado di ricoprire tutti i ruoli del centrocampo, di verticalizzare, bravi negli scambi brevi e con buone capacità di inserimento.
> Li definirei centrocampisti totali.



Tutti i ruoli del CC? Ce li vedo come mediani... poi hai ricordato il fatto che abbiano capacità d'inserimento. Perché tutto si riduce lì. Per il resto anche gli incursori sono bravi negli scambi. Siamo sempre lì: non creano gioco. 

I centrocampisti totali per me sono i Marchisio e i Verratti. Loro sì che possono giocare veramente da mediani davanti alla difesa, da mezzali o da trequartisti con lo stesso rendimento.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tutti i ruoli del CC? Ce li vedo come mediani... poi hai ricordato il fatto che abbiano capacità d'inserimento. Perché tutto si riduce lì. Per il resto anche gli incursori sono bravi negli scambi. Siamo sempre lì: non creano gioco.
> 
> I centrocampisti totali per me sono i Marchisio e i Verratti. Loro sì che possono giocare veramente da mediani davanti alla difesa, da mezzali o da trequartisti con lo stesso rendimento.



Bertolacci non ha niente di meno di Marchisio e nel Genoa ha giocato in tutti i ruoli del centrocampo.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> *Bertolacci non ha niente di meno di Marchisio* e nel Genoa ha giocato in tutti i ruoli del centrocampo.



Nel GENOA. Appunto. 
Sulla frase in grassetto non puoi essere serio.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nel GENOA. Appunto.
> Sulla frase in grassetto non puoi essere serio.



Se non mi prendi sul serio allora smetto di discutere.
Ciao.


----------



## Isao (22 Agosto 2015)

Spero che un giorno mi racconterete come fate a guardare tutte le partite del Milan, del Genoa, della Samp, di xhaka, di maher, di tielemans, ecc ecc. Roba da far impallidire qualsiasi osservatore.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Non ho mai detto che sono registi, non mettermi in bocca cose non vere per favore, nel calcio non esistono solo incursori o registi.
> Loro sono calciatori in grado di ricoprire tutti i ruoli del centrocampo, di verticalizzare, bravi negli scambi brevi e con buone capacità di inserimento.
> Li definirei centrocampisti totali.



A me Jack piace ma secondo me, ne lui ne Bertolacci sanno veramente creare gioco come si deve e come magari saprebbe fare Witsel (che come mezzala sarebbe perfetto se avesse anche più dinamicità). Jack è bravo negli scambi brevi e si sa inserire ma spesso è troppo pretenzioso e a non ha la visione che serve. Uno dei due potrebbe tranquillamente giocare quest'anno ma serve per forza un giocatore che abbia la visione di gioco come punto di forza.
P.S. Molti qui credono che si critichi sempre a prescindere quando invece tutti sperano che questi giocatori facciano bene ma è oggettivo il fatto che ci serva anche altro se non vogliamo fare l'ennesima stagione da comparsa.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Cè, ho appena letto che la Samp pagherà solo il 10% dell'ingaggio di Nocerino. Fermate quest'operazione, vi prego!


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2015)

Non è tanto Soriano che mi sconvolge... è l'operazione folle riguardante i costi


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma nella costruzione del gioco sia Bonaventura, sia Soriano, sia Bertolacci non valgono nulla. Quindi ci troviamo sempre davanti a doppioni e un'idea confusa a centrocampo. In qualunque sistema di gioco per sopravvivere e raggiungere un minimo obiettivo devi avere almeno un centrocampista tecnico, come tutte le squadre d'Europa. Non possiamo continuare a vita con interditori e incursori.



Ancora con 'sta storia che Bertolacci è incursore? Ma le partite al Genoa le hai viste o no?! Mihajlovic vuole Soriano perchè è un giocatore molto bravo a verticalizzare. Come fai a dire che non aggiungono niente in impostazione? boh..


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Se non mi prendi sul serio allora smetto di discutere.
> Ciao.



Ma io ti prendo sul serio. Semplicemente ritengo tu sia guidato da un'eccessiva simpatia nei confronti del calciatore in questione, che ti influenza il giudizio e non di poco. E secondo me sul fatto che Bertolacci sia al pari di Marchisio nella tua ottica l'hai ampiamente dimostrato. A parte le solite statistiche, non ho mai visto a Bertolacci fare i lanci lunghi e le giocate di tacco del centrocampista juventino. Non ho visto avere la potenza di tiro da far tremare la traversa in una finale contro il Barcellona. Non ho visto la visione di gioco tale da poter sostituire un certo Andrea Pirlo. Dai. E' un incursore. Che poi si riveli decente o meno ce lo dirà il campo.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cè, ho appena letto che la Samp pagherà solo il 10% dell'ingaggio di Nocerino. Fermate quest'operazione, vi prego!



Ma fare l'11 no? Mai vista una cosa del genere...capisco pagare metà ingaggio ma pagare una percentuale a caso, dai!


----------



## Andre96 (22 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non è tanto Soriano che mi sconvolge... è l'operazione folle riguardante i costi



Finalmente uno che l'ha capito...tralasciando le qualità del giocatore è proprio l'operazione in sè che non ha senso.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ancora con 'sta storia che Bertolacci è incursore? Ma le partite al Genoa le hai viste o no?! Mihajlovic vuole Soriano perchè è un giocatore molto bravo a verticalizzare. Come fai a dire che non aggiungono niente in impostazione? boh..



Una curiosità: l'anno scorso guardavate giocare il Milan o il Genoa? 
Per il resto né l'uno né l'altro hanno caratteristiche da regia in mezzo al campo. Quindi siamo sempre al solito punto. E Soriano confermerà l'andazzo.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nel GENOA. Appunto.
> Sulla frase in grassetto non puoi essere serio.



Bertolacci in Italia è l'unico giocatore che si avvicina a Marchisio con qualità. E comunque anche Milito faceva i gol nel GENOA. Thiago Motta era un tuttocampista del GENOA. Poi, guarda cosa hanno combinato all'Inter.. Basatevi sul valore dei giocatori, non sulle squadre da cui provengono.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma io ti prendo sul serio. Semplicemente ritengo tu sia guidato da un'eccessiva simpatia nei confronti del calciatore in questione, che ti influenza il giudizio e non di poco. E secondo me sul fatto che Bertolacci sia al pari di Marchisio nella tua ottica l'hai ampiamente dimostrato. A parte le solite statistiche, non ho mai visto a Bertolacci fare i lanci lunghi e le giocate di tacco del centrocampista juventino. Non ho visto avere la potenza di tiro da far tremare la traversa in una finale contro il Barcellona. Non ho visto la visione di gioco tale da poter sostituire un certo Andrea Pirlo. Dai. E' un incursore. Che poi si riveli decente o meno ce lo dirà il campo.



E tu da un eccessiva antipatia che è oggettivamente dimostrata dato che tutti gli utenti te la riconoscono.
Quindi dato che non arriveremo mai a un punto d'incontro chiudiamola qua.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Una curiosità: l'anno scorso guardavate giocare il Milan o il Genoa?
> Per il resto né l'uno né l'altro hanno caratteristiche da regia in mezzo al campo. Quindi siamo sempre al solito punto. E Soriano confermerà l'andazzo.



Vedo tantissime partite di Serie A all'anno. Comunque, continua a pensarla come vuoi su Bertolacci.. Tanto non se ne esce, meglio Tielemans e gli altri di Fifa.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma io ti prendo sul serio. Semplicemente ritengo tu sia guidato da un'eccessiva simpatia nei confronti del calciatore in questione, che ti influenza il giudizio e non di poco. E secondo me sul fatto che Bertolacci sia al pari di Marchisio nella tua ottica l'hai ampiamente dimostrato. A parte le solite statistiche, non ho mai visto a Bertolacci fare i lanci lunghi e le giocate di tacco del centrocampista juventino. Non ho visto avere la potenza di tiro da far tremare la traversa in una finale contro il Barcellona. Non ho visto la visione di gioco tale da poter sostituire un certo Andrea Pirlo. Dai. E' un incursore. Che poi si riveli decente o meno ce lo dirà il campo.



Marchisio è diventato un giocatore completo a 27-28 anni, Bertolacci ne ha 24, gli vogliamo dare tempo o no? All'età di Bertolacci ti ripeto che Marchisio era un buon giocatore e nulla più.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi facciamocene una ragione,
Bertolacci e Soriano non sono due acquisti a caso come accadeva gli scorsi anni, sono stati voluti, fanno parte del progetto.

A fine anno vedremo chi ha avuto ragione
io al momento sono neutro dico solo che il Milan tutte le volte che è partito con un vero progetto poi ha fatto bingo.

Comunque così a pelle i due italiani mi gasano molto di più dei precedenti acquisti di gente comne Flamini, Muntari, Essien e compagnia bella.


----------



## Renegade (22 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> E tu da un eccessiva antipatia che è oggettivamente dimostrata dato che tutti gli utenti te la riconoscono.
> Quindi dato che non arriveremo mai a un punto d'incontro chiudiamola qua.



Ma è logico. Bisogna difendere il nuovo acquisto. Però quando è stato preso 3/4 di tutti quelli che lo difendono adesso lo insultavano nel Topic di Calciomercato. #Coerenza



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Vedo tantissime partite di Serie A all'anno. Comunque, continua a pensarla come vuoi su Bertolacci.. Tanto non se ne esce, meglio Tielemans e gli altri di Fifa.



Ci mancherebbe che non posso neanche più avere una mia opinione. Bertolacci per me è un mestierante che in una squadra da CL può fare solo la riserva. Tielemans non è tra i miei preferiti, ma sicuramente ce ne sono tantissimi meglio di lui, non ci voglio io.



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Marchisio è diventato un giocatore completo a 27-28 anni, Bertolacci ne ha 24, gli vogliamo dare tempo o no? All'età di Bertolacci ti ripeto che Marchisio era un buon giocatore e nulla più.



Marchisio all'età di Bertolacci giocava partite da capitano della Juventus ed aveva già vinto qualunque cosa a livello giovanile. Aveva altre caratteristiche ed era migliore in fase d'impostazione. Sentire poi che tutt'oggi Bertolacci non abbia nulla meno di Marchisio è decisamente illogico. Non facciamo ridere gli juventini. 
*
Per me spendere 35M per questo duo a centrocampo quando se ne poteva prendere uno forte è inconcepibile.*


----------



## ps18ps (22 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi facciamocene una ragione,
> Bertolacci e Soriano non sono due acquisti a caso come accadeva gli scorsi anni, sono stati voluti, fanno parte del progetto.
> 
> A fine anno vedremo chi ha avuto ragione
> ...



concordo, i giocatori possono più o meno piacere, ma ameno sembra che siano stati presi perchè funzionali al progetto dell'allenatore. quindi speriamo che miha abbia ragione, ma prima di dare un giudizio definitivo bisogna aspettare un po e vedere i primi risultati


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

*Tornate on topic*


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E a sto punto la domanda sorge spontanea...ma se vogliono mezzali che si inseriscono, dinamiche e che creano gioco, Gundogan non sarebbe perfetto? è un giocatore che può ricoprire QUALSIASI ruolo del centrocampo, dinamico, tempi di inserimento discreti e buon tiro, bravo nelle due fasi, ottimo a costruire gioco e ottimo nel dribbling con l'unico rischio di una ricaduta sempre minore (dico questo perchè è da un po' che gioca con continuità e credo si sarebbe già spezzato se fosse ancora messo male ehehe). Mi chiedo se questi conoscano almeno i giocatori che giocano le finali di Champions...



De Bruyne che non è nessuno è stato pagato 76 milioni con ingaggio da 14 milioni l'anno, non voglio immaginare quanto possa costare Gundogan che è n volte meglio


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Esatto. Al massimo sono riserve. Nulla più.
> 
> 
> 
> Non c'è solo Gundogan. Ce ne sono tantissimi così. Banega è l'ultimo esempio che ho fatto. Purtroppo il problema sta sempre nella mancanza di un DS. Di questo passo spenderemo sempre almeno 30M per dei mediocri da Serie A che non colmano le nostre necessità ma vengono a fare i doppioni.



I nomi che fate sono fantamercato, quelli vanno solo al Real o al Chelsea, ingaggi e richieste troppo elevate per il Milan attuale, non scherziamo


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E io cosa sto dicendo? Che Bonaventura, Bertolacci e Soriano sono incursori. Ma [MENTION=1669]DinastiaMaldini[/MENTION] insiste nell'illusione che siano anche registi.



Bonaventura è più un trequartista con i piedi buoni, Bertolacci è bravo nel pressing buono coi piedi e buon incursore, Soriano dovrebbe essere il più regista dei tre però sempre con doti da incursore a quanto sento, a mio parere non sono per niente accostabili l'uno all'altro


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tutti i ruoli del CC? Ce li vedo come mediani... poi hai ricordato il fatto che abbiano capacità d'inserimento. Perché tutto si riduce lì. Per il resto anche gli incursori sono bravi negli scambi. Siamo sempre lì: non creano gioco.
> 
> I centrocampisti totali per me sono i Marchisio e i Verratti. Loro sì che possono giocare veramente da mediani davanti alla difesa, da mezzali o da trequartisti con lo stesso rendimento.



Sono imparagonabili, Verratti tecnicamente è eccellente, e cmq gioca mezz'ala nel Psg... Marchisio si adatta a fare quello davanti alla difesa ma sa fare tutti i ruoli a cc ma è per lo più unincursore


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2298]pablog1585[/MENTION] per favore non scrivere 20 post alla volta. C'è la funzione multiquote, il tasto in basso a destra di ogni post.

E torniamo on topic per cortesia.


----------



## Julian Ross (22 Agosto 2015)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> De Bruyne che non è nessuno è stato pagato 76 milioni con ingaggio da 14 milioni l'anno, non voglio immaginare quanto possa costare Gundogan che è n volte meglio



Per dire una fesseria del genere non devi aver mai visto giocare KDB. 
Gundogan viene da due stagioni deludenti per diversi motivi. KDB ha giocate le ultime due annate in modo divino, ha fatto la differenza pure con il Belgio, perciò direi che il fatto che valga più di Gundogan sia assolutamente lecito.


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi facciamocene una ragione,
> Bertolacci e Soriano non sono due acquisti a caso come accadeva gli scorsi anni, sono stati voluti, fanno parte del progetto.
> 
> A fine anno vedremo chi ha avuto ragione
> ...



Quoto, rispetto al passato sono oro colato


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma è logico. Bisogna difendere il nuovo acquisto. Però quando è stato preso 3/4 di tutti quelli che lo difendono adesso lo insultavano nel Topic di Calciomercato. #Coerenza
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Credo che Sinisa voleva loro due per il suo gioco ed è stato accontentato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2015)

Contratto da 5 anni ... CINQUE ANNI A 1,5 Milioni .... Galliani è un PAZZO da spedire sulla luna ... Ennesimo cesso strapagato ( alla Matri ) che avremo sul groppone per 5 anni ..

MALEDETTO

Scusate se ripeto ma non meno riesco a capacitare di come sia possibile spendere 30/35 milioni tra questo e Bertolacci e non capire che con quei soldi si poteva prendere un CAMPIONE VERO e funzionale veramente a questa squadra . 

Veramente , io ci vedo malafede non ho altre spiegazioni


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Contratto da 5 anni ... CINQUE ANNI A 1,5 Milioni .... Galliani è un PAZZO da spedire sulla luna ... Ennesimo cesso strapagato ( alla Matri ) che avremo sul groppone per 5 anni ..
> 
> MALEDETTO



Vabbè 1,5 è giusto, quanto vuoi dargli, quello che prende alla Samp ?


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Contratto da 5 anni ... CINQUE ANNI A 1,5 Milioni .... Galliani è un PAZZO da spedire sulla luna ... Ennesimo cesso strapagato ( alla Matri ) che avremo sul groppone per 5 anni ..
> 
> MALEDETTO



Un contratto troppo corto sarebbe stato sbagliato secondo me perchè è ancora giovane quindi in caso di esplosione sarebbe arrivato presto a scadenza con ovvie spiacevoli conseguenze.
Matri è arrivato al Milan a 29 anni, 5 in più di Soriano, sono due casi molto diversi


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè 1,5 è giusto, quanto vuoi dargli, quello che prende alla Samp ?





DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Un contratto troppo corto sarebbe stato sbagliato secondo me perchè è ancora giovane quindi in caso di esplosione sarebbe arrivato presto a scadenza con ovvie spiacevoli conseguenze.
> Matri è arrivato al Milan a 29 anni, 5 in più di Soriano, sono due casi molto diversi



No Raga , io non riesco a digerire i soldi spesi a centrocampo è essere anche qui con 0 gioco ... Per quanto riguarda i 5 anni ne riparliamo tra 2 anni ... Questo fa la fine di Zaccardo e Matri lo malediremo fino alla morte


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

*Pedullà: dirigenti della Samp a Forte dei Marmi, tra poco incontro col Milan per Soriano*


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: dirigenti della Samp a Forte dei Marmi, tra poco incontro col Milan per Soriano*



*Di Marzio: iniziato l'incontro ci sono il presidente Ferrero il ds Osti e per il Milan Galliani, si prova a chiudere la trattativa per regalare a Mihajlovic il centrocampista.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Agosto 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


>



Il boss di Forte dei Marmi in perlustrazione


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: iniziato l'incontro ci sono il presidente Ferrero il ds Osti e per il Milan Galliani, si prova a chiudere la trattativa per regalare a Mihajlovic il centrocampista.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ma così si presenta?


----------



## J&B (22 Agosto 2015)

Con Soriano avremo speso 30 milioni per il centrocampo,spero si vedranno migliorie nella qualità del gioco.


----------



## S T B (22 Agosto 2015)

dopo vanno tutti in bici


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2015)

Ma non c'è una possibilità divina che salti tutto ? E non intendo il palazzo dove si trovano .


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il boss di Forte dei Marmi in perlustrazione



Marca il suo territorio.


----------



## folletto (22 Agosto 2015)

Fester e er Viperetta a tavola insieme  ........vorrei essere una mosca per assistere allo spettacolo


----------



## Dany20 (22 Agosto 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Ma così si presenta?


Deve tenersi in allenamento.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: si attende la fumata bianca in giornata. Si tratta sulla base da 10 milioni di euro pagabili in due anni. Il Milan vorrebbe inserire Nocerino nella trattativa. La Sampdoria sta pensando se accettare Nocerino o se chiedere un altro giocatore, ad esempio Poli (difficile) o Josè Mauri (più probabile). Filtra la volontà di chiudere oggi per non far giocare Soriano con la Sampdoria. In modo da evitare possibili infortuni.*


----------



## pablog1585 (22 Agosto 2015)

Daje


----------



## wildfrank (22 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E' possibile che l'acquisto di Soriano sia piuttosto una risposta che il club ed il tecnico abbiano voluto darsi ai dubbi sull'effettivo recupero alla migliore condizione di Montolivo. Giocatore che nei piani di Mihajlovic prima del raduno doveva assolvere ad importanti funzioni di centrocampista centrale (cui peraltro si è applicato in passato senza risultati felici), ovvero di mezzala, ma che nel corso dell'estate ha posto più interrogativi di quanti ha poi risolto. Di qui, l'avvio di una ristrutturazione tramite mercato nei ruoli di mezzala/trequarti (ruolo, quest'ultimo, collegato al primo proprio dalla presenza in rosa di giocatori indifferentemente impiegabili nei due settori) per colmare la falla di fatto creatasi, culminata per ora con l'imminente acquisizione di Soriano, ma con prospettive a breve di un'ulteriore operazione nel ruolo di centrocampista centrale in alternativa a De Jong. Bonaventura, benché ancora lontano dai livelli brillanti della scorsa stagione, è giocatore ideale per Sinisa: crossover, polivalente, multidisciplinare, duttile, di grande cultura tecnica, adattabile a situazioni tattiche modificabili in tempo reale per destabilizzare assetti avversari. Deve digerire una quantità immensa di informazioni fornitegli dallo staff tecnico, ma una volta avvenuto è totalmente disponibile ai progetti tattici del nuovo tecnico.



Ehi, complimenti per i ragionamenti che fate a certe ore della mattina.....considerato che a me alle 23 le palpebre diventano pesanti come paratie di una diga, di una cosa sono certo: non saremo mai "compagni di merende"...


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: si attende la fumata bianca in giornata. Si tratta sulla base da 10 milioni di euro pagabili in due anni. Il Milan vorrebbe inserire Nocerino nella trattativa. La Sampdoria sta pensando se accettare Nocerino o se chiedere un altro giocatore, ad esempio Poli (difficile) o Josè Mauri (più probabile). Filtra la volontà di chiudere oggi per non far giocare Soriano con la Sampdoria. In modo da evitare possibili infortuni.*



Se vendono Soriano e guadagnano 10 milioni + Jose Mauri fanno un colpaccio,cioè ci rendiamo conto che vendiamo Jose Mauri e teniamo il fratello scarso? abbiamo pagato la tassa di Alberto per poi cedere il fratello buono dopo 2 mesi senza parole, a meno che Mauri vada in prestito SECCO ma dubito che al Milan siano cosi furbi.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se vendono Soriano e guadagnano 10 milioni + Jose Mauri fanno un colpaccio,cioè ci rendiamo conto che vendiamo Jose Mauri e teniamo il fratello scarso? abbiamo pagato la tassa di Alberto per poi cedere il fratello buono dopo 2 mesi senza parole.



Credo sia prestito eh, almeno credo.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2015)

In prestito però José Mauri mi auguro, sennò è follia.


----------



## mark (22 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se vendono Soriano e guadagnano 10 milioni + Jose Mauri fanno un colpaccio,cioè ci rendiamo conto che vendiamo Jose Mauri e teniamo il fratello scarso? abbiamo pagato la tassa di Alberto per poi cedere il fratello buono dopo 2 mesi senza parole, a meno che Mauri vada in prestito SECCO ma dubito che al Milan siano cosi furbi.


Penso proprio che J Mauri sia in prestito eventualmente.. Va bene incompetenti, ma non fino a questo punto spero


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Contratto da 5 anni ... CINQUE ANNI A 1,5 Milioni .... Galliani è un PAZZO da spedire sulla luna ... Ennesimo cesso strapagato ( alla Matri ) che avremo sul groppone per 5 anni ..
> 
> MALEDETTO
> 
> ...



Lollo  mi stavi mancando, qua parlando di numeri, di gioco.. tutto schemi... mi mancava la tua sincerità


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Credo sia prestito eh, almeno credo.



Ma certo che è in prestito.
Solo la rabbia del momento può far pensare il contrario


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: si attende la fumata bianca in giornata. Si tratta sulla base da 10 milioni di euro pagabili in due anni. Il Milan vorrebbe inserire Nocerino nella trattativa. La Sampdoria sta pensando se accettare Nocerino o se chiedere un altro giocatore, ad esempio Poli (difficile) o Josè Mauri (più probabile). Filtra la volontà di chiudere oggi per non far giocare Soriano con la Sampdoria. In modo da evitare possibili infortuni.*



Mauri in prestito sarebbe bene se qua da noi non riuscisse a giocare


----------



## Aragorn (22 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: si attende la fumata bianca in giornata. Si tratta sulla base da 10 milioni di euro pagabili in due anni. Il Milan vorrebbe inserire Nocerino nella trattativa. La Sampdoria sta pensando se accettare Nocerino o se chiedere un altro giocatore, ad esempio Poli (difficile) o Josè Mauri (più probabile). Filtra la volontà di chiudere oggi per non far giocare Soriano con la Sampdoria. In modo da evitare possibili infortuni.*



Va a finire che ci tocca tenere Nocerino ..


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Se vendono Soriano e guadagnano 10 milioni + Jose Mauri fanno un colpaccio,cioè ci rendiamo conto che vendiamo Jose Mauri e teniamo il fratello scarso? abbiamo pagato la tassa di Alberto per poi cedere il fratello buono dopo 2 mesi senza parole, a meno che Mauri vada in prestito SECCO ma dubito che al Milan siano cosi furbi.



Sarebbe clamoroso un prestito che non sia SECCO


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

*Galliani: "Siamo molto lontani dall'accordo. Nocerino rientra nell'affare? Non si sa. Ora andiamo a pranzo."*


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Siamo molto lontani dall'accordo. Nocerino rientra nell'affare? Non si sa. Ora andiamo a pranzo."*



te pareva, la solita trattativa che diventa un'agonia.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Siamo molto lontani dall'accordo. Nocerino rientra nell'affare? Non si sa. Ora andiamo a pranzo."*



up


----------



## wfiesso (22 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Mauri in prestito sarebbe bene se qua da noi non riuscisse a giocare



chiaramente si parlerebbe di prestito secco, ok incompetenza di galliani ma sarebbe da internare se cedesse subito mauri... comunque alla samp non darei proprio nessuno in prestito a meno che non siano poli o nocerino, ce lo vedete Zenga (!!!) a crescere un ragazzo? uno degli allenatori più scarsi della storia, abbastanza squilibrato ed arrogante, forse solo inzaghi peggio di lui


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Siamo molto lontani dall'accordo. Nocerino rientra nell'affare? Non si sa. Ora andiamo a pranzo."*


Il Gastronautaaaaaaaa   

Comunque sono talmente disperato che ormai va bene chiunque arrivi...Abbiamo una rosa davvero mediocre, magari fra 10 cessi un paio azzeccano la stagione buona


----------



## Hellscream (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Siamo molto lontani dall'accordo. Nocerino rientra nell'affare? Non si sa. Ora andiamo a pranzo."*



Vai genio, fai passare un altro paio di giorni e poi spaccialo come ultimo colpo di mercato.


----------



## wfiesso (22 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> te pareva, la solita trattativa che diventa un'agonia.



è ora di pranzo, che t'aspettavi? 
scherzi a parte lo vorranno annunciare lunedì, sopratutto la samp, così da farlo giocare domani, sono ancora convinto che dopo soriano (e la partenza di nocerino o mauri(in prestito)) arrivi un altro cc, non so chi, forse witsel, o forse un nome nuovo che non è mai stato fatto, è una sensazione forte.


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Siamo molto lontani dall'accordo. Nocerino rientra nell'affare? Non si sa. Ora andiamo a pranzo."*



Fai con calma, campione!


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Siamo molto lontani dall'accordo. Nocerino rientra nell'affare? Non si sa. Ora andiamo a pranzo."*


 Per me sta trollando , ha una clausola cosa c'è da discutere? speriamo accettino Nocerino io Mauro non lo voglio cedere non scherziamo.


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Il Gastronautaaaaaaaa
> 
> Comunque sono talmente disperato che ormai va bene chiunque arrivi...Abbiamo una rosa davvero mediocre, magari fra 10 cessi un paio azzeccano la stagione buona



Credo che Soriano arrivi ora perché Mihajlovic ha trovato in questo mese e mezzo di precampionato un Bonaventura spento, da recuperare e ritrovare. Con questa incertezza, l'acquisto di Soriano ha perfettamente senso. Se Sinisa l'avesse chiesto fin dall'inizio sarebbe arrivato prima.


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Credo che Soriano arrivi ora perché Mihajlovic ha trovato in questo mese e mezzo di precampionato un Bonaventura spento, da recuperare e ritrovare. Con questa incertezza, l'acquisto di Soriano ha perfettamente senso. Se Sinisa l'avesse chiesto fin dall'inizio sarebbe arrivato prima.


Bonaventura, assieme a Menez, è stato lo scorso anno il nostro miglior giocatore. Da un paio di mesi, nel forum, sembra esser diventato il peggio cesso della rosa. Non ho capito il perchè sinceramente, per una partita da 6 col Perugia? Ad oggi è ancora il nostro miglior centrocampista, oggettivamente. Se Mihajlovic vuole Soriano è più probabile che abbia capito che Montolivo, Poli, Nocerino, forse Mauri, forse Bertolacci, insieme, non fanno un giocatore buono. Di certo non per Jack dai.


----------



## Isao (22 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Bonaventura, assieme a Menez, è stato lo scorso anno il nostro miglior giocatore. Da un paio di mesi, nel forum, sembra esser diventato il peggio cesso della rosa. Non ho capito il perchè sinceramente, per una partita da 6 col Perugia? Ad oggi è ancora il nostro miglior centrocampista, oggettivamente. Se Mihajlovic vuole Soriano è più probabile che abbia capito che Montolivo, Poli, Nocerino, forse Mauri, forse Bertolacci, insieme, non fanno un giocatore buono. Di certo non per Jack dai.



Bertolacci? Vabbe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Siamo molto lontani dall'accordo. Nocerino rientra nell'affare? Non si sa. Ora andiamo a pranzo."*



*Di Marzio: La Sampdoria vorrebbe 12/13 milioni per Soriano ( la clausola è di 10 milioni), il Milan insiste per pagare la clausola da 10 milioni in due anni e aggiungere Nocerino, la Sampdoria vorrebbe aspettare per vedere l'evolversi della situazione di Hojbjerg, nella trattativa potrebbe anche rientrare Jose Mauri visto che anche l'agente si trova a Forte dei Marmi, il giocatore piace a Zenga ma i rossoneri vorrebbero tenerlo almeno fino a Gennaio.*


----------



## ildemone85 (22 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Sampdoria vorrebbe 12/13 milioni per Soriano ( la clausola è di 10 milioni), il Milan insiste per pagare la clausola da 10 milioni in due anni e aggiungere Nocerino, la Sampdoria vorrebbe aspettare per vedere l'evolversi della situazione di Hojbjerg, nella trattativa potrebbe anche rientrare Jose Mauri visto che anche l'agente si trova a Forte dei Marmi, il giocatore piace a Zenga ma i rossoneri vorrebbero tenerlo almeno fino a Gennaio.*



jose mauri, nocerino, soriano, tutto sto casino per 3 bidoni


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Sampdoria vorrebbe 12/13 milioni per Soriano ( la clausola è di 10 milioni), il Milan insiste per pagare la clausola da 10 milioni in due anni e aggiungere Nocerino, la Sampdoria vorrebbe aspettare per vedere l'evolversi della situazione di Hojbjerg, nella trattativa potrebbe anche rientrare Jose Mauri visto che anche l'agente si trova a Forte dei Marmi, il giocatore piace a Zenga ma i rossoneri vorrebbero tenerlo almeno fino a Gennaio.*



 seguo il calcio da anni ma io mai sentito che un giocatore ha una clausola rescissoria e la società chiede più soldi  .


----------



## Jino (22 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> seguo il calcio da anni ma io mai sentito che un giocatore ha una clausola rescissoria e la società chiede più soldi  .



Non c'è molta chiarezza su questa benedetta clausola rescissoria. Alcune fonti parlano sia valida solamente per l'estero mentre per l'Italia non esiste nulla.


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> Bertolacci? Vabbe.


Ho scritto forse, mi riservo il beneficio del dubbio. Per tanti è "ai livelli di Marchisio", per altri peggio di Poli. Io non lo so, la mia idea è che la verità stia nel mezzo. Per tornare in topic: come scrissi giorni fa, sarei stato contento di un arrivo di Soriano PRIMA dell'acquisto di Bertolacci. Contrariamente al pensiero comune, il sampdoriano lo ritengo superiore.


----------



## Hammer (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Siamo molto lontani dall'accordo. Nocerino rientra nell'affare? Non si sa. Ora andiamo a pranzo."*



Ma fa apposta? Ha una clausola di 10 milioni. Se lo vuoi, chiudi entro oggi, dopodiché vai a prenderci un altro centrocampista.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non c'è molta chiarezza su questa benedetta clausola rescissoria. Alcune fonti parlano sia valida solamente per l'estero mentre per l'Italia non esiste nulla.



Io invece da alcune parti leggo 10 milioni ma solo per l'estero per l'Italia 15 milioni mistero, se veramente la Sampdoria chiede 12/13 credo che non ci sia nessuna clausola.


----------



## Davidinho22 (22 Agosto 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> jose mauri, nocerino, soriano, tutto sto casino per 3 bidoni



Ahahahhaahhah


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Siamo molto lontani dall'accordo. Nocerino rientra nell'affare? Non si sa. Ora andiamo a pranzo."
> 
> 
> 
> ...






MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Sampdoria vorrebbe 12/13 milioni per Soriano ( la clausola è di 10 milioni), il Milan insiste per pagare la clausola da 10 milioni in due anni e aggiungere Nocerino, la Sampdoria vorrebbe aspettare per vedere l'evolversi della situazione di Hojbjerg, nella trattativa potrebbe anche rientrare Jose Mauri visto che anche l'agente si trova a Forte dei Marmi, il giocatore piace a Zenga ma i rossoneri vorrebbero tenerlo almeno fino a Gennaio.*



.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Sampdoria vorrebbe 12/13 milioni per Soriano ( la clausola è di 10 milioni), il Milan insiste per pagare la clausola da 10 milioni in due anni e aggiungere Nocerino, la Sampdoria vorrebbe aspettare per vedere l'evolversi della situazione di Hojbjerg, nella trattativa potrebbe anche rientrare Jose Mauri visto che anche l'agente si trova a Forte dei Marmi, il giocatore piace a Zenga ma i rossoneri vorrebbero tenerlo almeno fino a Gennaio.*



presi per il naso anche da un buffone come ferrero, pazzesco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Lollo  mi stavi mancando, qua parlando di numeri, di gioco.. tutto schemi... mi mancava la tua sincerità



Sono stato impegnato negli states a girare na roba  ma adesso sono tornati più carico che mai ...


----------



## wildfrank (22 Agosto 2015)

Comunque er viperetta è più bugiardo di Fester: ieri aveva detto che mai e poi mai sarebbe stato oggi per Soriano a Forte dei Marmi....sarebbero proprio una bella coppia, ma non alla Samp...al Milan!


----------



## Aron (22 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Bonaventura, assieme a Menez, è stato lo scorso anno il nostro miglior giocatore. Da un paio di mesi, nel forum, sembra esser diventato il peggio cesso della rosa. Non ho capito il perchè sinceramente, per una partita da 6 col Perugia? Ad oggi è ancora il nostro miglior centrocampista, oggettivamente. Se Mihajlovic vuole Soriano è più probabile che abbia capito che Montolivo, Poli, Nocerino, forse Mauri, forse Bertolacci, insieme, non fanno un giocatore buono. Di certo non per Jack dai.



A me piace Bonaventura. Io me lo terrei stretto.
Dico però che Mihajlovic ha trovato un giocatore smarrito, obbbligandolo a correre ai ripari.


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Agosto 2015)

Ricordiamo sempre che, al di là dell'incapacità di Galliani, Soriano lo vuole soprattutto il nostro mister.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "Siamo molto lontani dall'accordo. Nocerino rientra nell'affare? Non si sa. Ora andiamo a pranzo."
> 
> 
> 
> ...






MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: La Sampdoria vorrebbe 12/13 milioni per Soriano ( la clausola è di 10 milioni), il Milan insiste per pagare la clausola da 10 milioni in due anni e aggiungere Nocerino, la Sampdoria vorrebbe aspettare per vedere l'evolversi della situazione di Hojbjerg, nella trattativa potrebbe anche rientrare Jose Mauri visto che anche l'agente si trova a Forte dei Marmi, il giocatore piace a Zenga ma i rossoneri vorrebbero tenerlo almeno fino a Gennaio.*



*Secondo Tuttomercatoweb ballano due milioni,il Milan offre 10 milioni la Sampdoria ne chiede 12 ( la clausola è scaduta una settimana fa),i rossoneri vogliono inserire anche Nocerino per mantenere la rosa dei centrocampisti a 7,la Sampdoria ha proposto una controproposta(non si conosce al momento ) per avvicinarsi alla chiusura della trattativa, attesa la risposta di Galliani.*


----------



## Davidinho22 (22 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb ballano due milioni,il Milan offre 10 milioni la Sampdoria ne chiede 12 ( la clausola è scaduta una settimana fa),i rossoneri vogliono inserire anche Nocerino per mantenere la rosa dei centrocampisti a 7,la Sampdoria ha proposto una controproposta(non si conosce al momento ) per avvicinarsi alla chiusura della trattativa, attesa la risposta di Galliani.*



 non ci voglio credere


----------



## J&B (22 Agosto 2015)

Secondo me vogliono Jose Mauri


----------



## The P (22 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttomercatoweb ballano due milioni,il Milan offre 10 milioni la Sampdoria ne chiede 12 ( la clausola è scaduta una settimana fa),i rossoneri vogliono inserire anche Nocerino per mantenere la rosa dei centrocampisti a 7,la Sampdoria ha proposto una controproposta(non si conosce al momento ) per avvicinarsi alla chiusura della trattativa, attesa la risposta di Galliani.*



bello comunque leggere un pò ovunque i tifosi della samp che stappano bottiglie o ce lo portano in braccio se Ferrero riesce a cederlo a 12mln.


----------



## markjordan (22 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Butcher (22 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> festeggiano la retrocessione ?



Come i romanisti il 2° posto. Abitudini.


----------



## danjr (22 Agosto 2015)

Ma non penso sia scaduta la clausola! Il discorso è semplice bisogna pagarla tutta cash entro pochi giorni e probabilmente non possiamo farlo (avendo già pagato quella di bacca a 30) per ragioni di bilancio. Di fisso bertolacci e romagnoli sono da pagare in più anni, quindi magari si preferisce pagare di più ma in più anni. Evidentemente Nemmeno Galliani ci crede troppo nell'operazione, altrimenti era già conclusa


----------

